# 2015 Halloween Fragrance Discussion Thread



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

I don't know about specific vendors, but for me, the smell of pumpkin makes me think of Halloween every time! Caramel apple smell reminds me of Halloween too, but I think it would be a bit overkill for a candle.....


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Pumpkin and Apple scents, and the many variations of them, are my go to scents for Fall. I also like campfire/marshmallow scents and some of the Fall leaves scents. I usually get my scents from Bath & Body Works, and sometimes Yankee, too. In fact, a scent that is Pumpkin and Apple together is my favorite!

I stocked up on some Fall candles that went on clearance at B&BW after season last year, so I have a start already!



kmeyer1313 said:


> I don't know about specific vendors, but for me, the smell of pumpkin makes me think of Halloween every time! Caramel apple smell reminds me of Halloween too, but I think it would be a bit overkill for a candle.....


There is, actually, a Candied Apple wax cube scent by Better Homes and Gardens that I love and get every year. It's not too overkill at all, to me anyway. I like to use it close to Halloween!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Whooo Hoooo I'm in!! 
I look forward to this thread each year.


----------



## FreakinFreak (Aug 27, 2010)

sublimesting said:


> Well guys its just about the half way mark until we hit the Halloween season!/QUOTE]
> 
> Your kidding!!!!


----------



## -V- (Nov 6, 2008)

Not a candle or room scent, but last week I bought some apple-scented laundry detergent. Honeycrisp Apple, made by Method. Smells like...apples. lol. Limited edition scent--they do them in summer and for the holidays. The best one they ever had was a hand soap that was called Tomato Vine--smelled *exactly* like a tomato plant in the sun. 

I'd love a candle that smells like burnt pumpkin lid or fog-machine fog, the two Halloween-associated scents which trigger that instant memory-association thing for me.


----------



## sublimesting (May 10, 2010)

-V- said:


> Not a candle or room scent, but last week I bought some apple-scented laundry detergent. Honeycrisp Apple, made by Method. Smells like...apples. lol. Limited edition scent--they do them in summer and for the holidays. The best one they ever had was a hand soap that was called Tomato Vine--smelled *exactly* like a tomato plant in the sun.
> 
> I'd love a candle that smells like burnt pumpkin lid or fog-machine fog, the two Halloween-associated scents which trigger that instant memory-association thing for me.


I may have to buy that and save it for the fall!!! Method has great seasonally fragranced soaps etc.


----------



## sublimesting (May 10, 2010)

WitchyKitty said:


> Pumpkin and Apple scents, and the many variations of them, are my go to scents for Fall. I also like campfire/marshmallow scents and some of the Fall leaves scents. I usually get my scents from Bath & Body Works, and sometimes Yankee, too. In fact, a scent that is Pumpkin and Apple together is my favorite!
> 
> I stocked up on some Fall candles that went on clearance at B&BW after season last year, so I have a start already!
> 
> ...


You'd probably enjoy apple pumpkin then....


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

For me the aroma of wet mouldering leaves means halloween. I'm not trying to be melancholy or anything. It's just that the smell reminds me of taking walks in the woods where I grew up in the fall, those were good times.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

sublimesting said:


> You'd probably enjoy apple pumpkin then....


Lol, yes. Yankee has a nice "Apple Pumpkin" scent and so does Better Homes and Gardens wax cubes..."Farm Apple Pumpkin" (love!!).


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I always collect tons of different fall scents from different places Last year my favorite Was Yankee Candles Pumpkin Ginger Bark. I just got Scentsys Hocus Pocus candle. It's kind of a neon yellowish green color. It gives me a bit of Halloween but not really a fall scent.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

See my reason for buying the Hocus Pocus candle. It's for my morning inspiration


----------



## spookydave (May 14, 2014)

I agree with mcbernes, the scent of decaying leaves and wet dirt gets me every time


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

This thread got me 'in the mood'. 
I melted the end of a YC Apple Pumpkin, and started a new YC Macintosh Apple today. This is weird. The crossover smells faintly like... cigar smoke? LOLOL haha


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

sublimesting said:


> Well guys its just about the half way mark until we hit the Halloween season!
> 
> So what are our hopes for this year's offerings from your favorite vendors?
> I'm hoping to see all of Yankee Candles pumpkin offerings again. And I'd love it if someone could put out a nice licorice scent. So far the best I've come across is Witch's Brew from Scentsationals so I stocked up last year.
> ...



Try Son-N-Suds on Etsy. She has a terrific anise & clove candle, that is also offered in wax melts. I found her through Pumpkinrot's website, he posted about how wonderful her products are and how the anise & clove smell just like Halloween. Guess what? He is absolutely right. You will love the scent and her Pumpkin Chai is also one of my favs. BTW, she is lovely to deal with.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Pumpkin5 said:


> Try Son-N-Suds on Etsy. She has a terrific anise & clove candle, that is also offered in wax melts. I found her through Pumpkinrot's website, he posted about how wonderful her products are and how the anise & clove smell just like Halloween. Guess what? He is absolutely right. You will love the scent and her Pumpkin Chai is also one of my favs. BTW, she is lovely to deal with.


I can't find this name on Etsy...do you have a link?


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

I couldn't either WitchyKitty, but I did find Sud's 'N'Such... wondering if that is it??

https://www.etsy.com/shop/SudsNSuch


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Pumpkin5 said:


> Try Son-N-Suds on Etsy. She has a terrific anise & clove candle, that is also offered in wax melts. I found her through Pumpkinrot's website, he posted about how wonderful her products are and how the anise & clove smell just like Halloween. Guess what? He is absolutely right. You will love the scent and her Pumpkin Chai is also one of my favs. BTW, she is lovely to deal with.


Oh thank you for the recommendation!! I'm going over to check it out!

EDIT: Oh shucks. Neither of those listed in stock right now. Maybe closer to the season.


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

It's soyNsuds! I found it!

https://www.etsy.com/listing/200268...andle&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery


----------



## sublimesting (May 10, 2010)

Pumpkin5 said:


> Try Son-N-Suds on Etsy. She has a terrific anise & clove candle, that is also offered in wax melts. I found her through Pumpkinrot's website, he posted about how wonderful her products are and how the anise & clove smell just like Halloween. Guess what? He is absolutely right. You will love the scent and her Pumpkin Chai is also one of my favs. BTW, she is lovely to deal with.


Oh I'm trying this out. Thanks!


----------



## GhostMagnet (Jul 14, 2009)

I like something woodsy, or pumpkin-y, for around the house during October. But I like licorice, or something reminiscent of candy, for Halloween day. I like to have those scents nearby for the TOTs. One year I had some wax melts that smelled like chocolate. 

When I was in elementary school, our teacher read Charlie and the Chocolate Factory to us, and she set up some sort of coffee pot, with chocolate in it. I will never forget that.


----------



## sublimesting (May 10, 2010)

GhostMagnet said:


> I like something woodsy, or pumpkin-y, for around the house during October. But I like licorice, or something reminiscent of candy, for Halloween day. I like to have those scents nearby for the TOTs. One year I had some wax melts that smelled like chocolate.
> 
> When I was in elementary school, our teacher read Charlie and the Chocolate Factory to us, and she set up some sort of coffee pot, with chocolate in it. I will never forget that.


Chocolate, I find, is hard to pull off well as a fragrance.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

GhostMagnet said:


> I like something woodsy, or pumpkin-y, for around the house during October. But I like licorice, or something reminiscent of candy, for Halloween day. I like to have those scents nearby for the TOTs. One year I had some wax melts that smelled like chocolate.
> 
> When I was in elementary school, our teacher read Charlie and the Chocolate Factory to us, and she set up some sort of coffee pot, with chocolate in it. I will never forget that.


That is a great story. What a creative teacher!

When I was growing up... a long long time ago. My mother worked at the M&M Mars Co. in Hackettstown, NJ. We owned a farm and she would bring him giant bags of cocoa shells and use them as mulch in her gardens. LOL In the summertime, the smell of chocolate overwhelms the neighborhood next to the plant. It actually can get to be a bit much on a boiling hot August night. LOLOL 

Sometimes when I smell chocolate it reminds me of my mother's summer gardens.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Since this thread got me back in the mood... I pulled out an autumnal gift box of Bath & Body Works votives I got last year.









I've been avoiding the Leaves candle. So far, I have yet to like any YC candles that have the words air or leaves in the name. LOL
Well, actually... this one is quite nice! I have no clear idea what I am smelling, but it is definitely an autumn type fragrance. I liked it. 
Only I left it melt too long and it sure did fill up the whole house. That little candle had a whopping powerful throw. 

Anyone else try the Leaves yet? What did you think?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I LOVE the B&BW "Leaves" candles!!! I was scared to try it, too, but once I did, I was hooked! They have two of them, one is by B&BW (tan canlde) and the other is White Barn (white candle). Both are lovely, though one is a little stronger than the other. The scent is called "Leaves", but they have a bit of orchard/apple, nectar and berry scents added to them, too (White Barn has red berry scent and B&BW has spiced berry scent). Basically it smells like both the leaves and fruit from the trees, lol. Love love love!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Lol, every year, this thread desperately makes me want to pull out and use my Fall candles and wax cubes! I always have to fight the urge because I am strict about my scents matching the season.  It's a looooong way til Fall...


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

WitchyKitty...

Go ahead. You know you want to.  We won't tell.


----------



## sublimesting (May 10, 2010)

Hilda said:


> WitchyKitty...
> 
> Go ahead. You know you want to.  We won't tell.



No don't temp her, she's right!!! It will throw off the whole year!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

sublimesting said:


> No don't temp her, she's right!!! It will throw off the whole year!


Hahahaha!! It's sooooo true!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I am really getting the itch for Fall scent, now!!! I was given some "Spice" and "Cinnamon" Fabulous Frannie's natural essential oil wax cubes to try as a gift and I normally should have saved them for closer to Fall...but I broke down and used them, lol. They were lovely, and made me want Fall scents even more!! I opened the flood gate! Bad, WitchyKitty, bad!! Hahaha!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

WitchyKitty said:


> I am really getting the itch for Fall scent, now!!! I was given some "Spice" and "Cinnamon" Fabulous Frannie's natural essential oil wax cubes to try as a gift and I normally should have saved them for closer to Fall...but I broke down and used them, lol. They were lovely, and made me want Fall scents even more!! I opened the flood gate! Bad, WitchyKitty, bad!! Hahaha!


Whooo Hooooo You wild woman!!  LOL
I am glad you are enjoying your new fragrances.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Lol, they were nice...but, alas, they are all gone, now. I am back to Spring and Summer scents, for now, like a good girl.  I noticed, though, that I find my eyes automatically scanning from anything Fall scented when I've gone out places the past few days. The way the retail world has been pushing holidays and seasons earlier and earlier, it probably won't be long before we start seeing the first hints of Fall merchandise.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I normally stick to the scents that are in season but since I started the thread your perfect October day I light the yankee ginger pumpkin every time I check up on it, haha...


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> I normally stick to the scents that are in season but since I started the thread your perfect October day I light the yankee ginger pumpkin every time I check up on it, haha...


Lol, I am very, VERY strict about using season appropriate scents for candles, wax melts, sprays, soaps, lotions, ect...which is why it's such a big deal that I actually used a few spice scented wax melts, lol. My whole world was thrown off!!  Must...go back...to resisting...Fall scent urge...must use...Spring/Summer scents...

Yes, I agree...the Perfect October Day thread makes it even harder to resist!


----------



## chuckym70 (May 6, 2015)

Hello, this is my first day on the forum and I already see some familiar faces from another room. I will post here what I did there. Maybe someone can help me
was wondering if anyone has or knows where I can get a complete list of every Halloween candle Yankee ever put out. It would include the scent and label. I have been searching for some time now and can not find one. I'm working on a making a spreadsheet of what i have. I have been collecting Yankee Halloween candles for 5 years now. I wold like to know what I'm missing. Any help would be so greatly appreciated. I recently added a black band Halloween candle to my collection. Now I need to know what else I'm missing.I posted this picture in the other forum, I will post it here if its ok. Please fele free to send or forward it to anyone you think might be able to help. I really appreciate it. Ive been working alone for years building my collection. It feels good not feel isolated and always on the hunt for a candle LOL
Thank you :


----------



## spookydave (May 14, 2014)

wow, i bet that area smells fantastic! lol


----------



## sublimesting (May 10, 2010)

I have recently noticed that when I mix scents together that anything more then 2 scents turns into a muddled mess. So I have started using fractions of scents, like for example a blend that I call SAMHAIN - 1/4 candle of AUTUMN LEAVES, 1/8 candle of FIRESIDE (it's very strong), 1 cube HARVEST MOON from scentsationals, it smells like a dried corn field and hay field AND 1/3 candle APPLE CIDER. To me this smells like a bonfire Halloween party out in a field on a cold autumn night.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Just a heads up to everyone...Bath and Body Works will be starting their Semi-Annual Sale on June 8th. I know it's not time yet for Fall scents, but sometimes they sell extras of last seasons Fall candles and such if they have any leftover floating around still...and they will be at very discounted prices! I have gotten super cheap candles during the SA Sale before. There probably won't be many Fall scented things there, if any at all, but it couldn't hurt to stop in an dig through the sale bins to see if you can find any treasures!!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up WitchyKitty.
Actually, I was in a Bath and Body Works a few days ago, and they did have a cinnamon sugar donut (something like that) candle that smelled yummy. Could go for a fall scent. I love cinnamon and donuts with my apple cider in October! LOL


----------



## sublimesting (May 10, 2010)

Thanks for letting us know....There is one right by my work, so I'll be heading over there at lunch time!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Hilda said:


> Thanks for the heads up WitchyKitty.
> Actually, I was in a Bath and Body Works a few days ago, and they did have a cinnamon sugar donut (something like that) candle that smelled yummy. Could go for a fall scent. I love cinnamon and donuts with my apple cider in October! LOL


You made me crave a cinnamon sugar doughnut, lol. It's a good thing I work in a bakery!  First thing I did when I got to work yesterday was eat one, lol.


----------



## spookydave (May 14, 2014)

man if I worked in a bakery, i'd weigh 400 lbs, hahaha!


----------



## sublimesting (May 10, 2010)

OK guys and gals.... the fall fragrance line for Yankee Candle begins July 6th and here's the line up:

AUTUMN IN THE PARK 
Fresh peeled apple and the crispness of fallen leaves. A dash of lemon zest and a hint of pumpkin to capture an afternoon on a gorgeous autumn walk.
CRISP MORNING AIR 
With the crisp scents of eucalyptus and mint layered beneath soft pear and sage, it's like that first deep breath of bright, clean air on a morning far, far away.
CRANBERRY TWIST 
A medley of sharp berries, a hint of citrus zest, and a dash of fresh ginger
BRANDY PEAR TART
Baked pear in a sugary confection with a hint of brandy
LUSH BERRIES
A basket of just-picked berries, sweet and juicy and full with harvest sun
SUGAR AND SPICE
A mouthwatering swirl of cinnamon, buttery vanilla, and sugar crystals all baking together
VANILLA BOURBON 
A traditional warm-me-up on a cold winter's day--a mug full of something steaming topped with a layer of thick vanilla cream and laced with a dash of strong bourbon.


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

sublimesting said:


> OK guys and gals.... the fall fragrance line for Yankee Candle begins July 6th and here's the line up:
> 
> AUTUMN IN THE PARK
> Fresh peeled apple and the crispness of fallen leaves. A dash of lemon zest and a hint of pumpkin to capture an afternoon on a gorgeous autumn walk.
> ...


The Autumn in the park one sounds good if they get the leaves right. A lot of those just don't say fall to me though


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Autumn in the Park sounds fantastic! I like the sounds of cranberry twist, vanilla bourbon, sugar and spice and brandy pear tart, but those all sound more like late autumn/winter scents, to me. Like BR1MSTON3 said, if they get the leaves part of Autumn in the Park right, I may have to pick that one up!!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Oh how fun!! The new lineup! Thank you for sharing with us. 

I don't know. I am such a fuddy-duddy spiced pumpkin gal. I know they can only do 'pumpkin' so many ways. LOL It will be interesting to try the new scents. 

Anyone who gets some, come on back and give us a report!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Hilda said:


> Oh how fun!! The new lineup! Thank you for sharing with us.
> 
> I don't know. I am such a fuddy-duddy spiced pumpkin gal. I know they can only do 'pumpkin' so many ways. LOL It will be interesting to try the new scents.
> 
> Anyone who gets some, come on back and give us a report!


Did you see there is pumpkin in the Autumn in the Park one? It has apple, leaves, a little pumpkin and a little lemon...I love any scent that has both apple and pumpkin!! I love pumpkin spice scents, too, though.

Oh, I am sooooo ready for fall scents, lol. It seems so far away, though, before I can use them. I am totally ready to start hunting for and buying them, though!!!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

WitchyKitty said:


> Did you see there is pumpkin in the Autumn in the Park one? It has apple, leaves, a little pumpkin and a little lemon...


I always love pumpkin and I love apple scents... it's the leaves I am afraid of.  haha


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I love the Leaves scents at B&BW and White Barn...so if this Yankee one is similar, I will probably like it, too! I have smelled some bad scents, though, that had leaves in the description...which is why I said IF they got the leaf scent part right, lol. We shall see!!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

The new scents are available online. Since I heard that YC has pushed back their Halloween debut party to the END of August this year, I went ahead and bought one of each of the sampler votives in the new scents. For some reason I messed something up and I don't think the berry one was in my cart. (That's OK. I'm more curious about the truly 'fall' sounding scents.) I am looking forward to trying these out. 
Get my little autumn fix now.  (Sorry WitchKitty.)


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Hahaha! It's okay...as long as you let us know how they smell as soon as you get them.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Yay exciting. I love to find out the new line ups! Can't wait to sample them.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Okay, so I was on vacation and found a Yankee Candle store that had a small sample of the Fall scents out...just some mini jars and tarts. I was in a hurry, but opened up an Autumn in the Park candle...it smelled lovely, at least out of the tiny jar, anyway, lol. I wish there had been a larger jar so I could get a better idea of it. There was no odd leaf smell that I could find in my quick sniff...just a nice, harvest scent. They were having a sale on tarts...but the new Fall ones didn't count.   I guess I will have to wait until close to the season to get a good price on those. I wish I had had time to sniff the rest of them...but AitP was the main one I wanted to try, anyway.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

My order arrived the other day, but I have a terrible cold and can't smell any of them! haha How frustrating!
Well, something to look forward to.


----------



## AudreynAshersMom (Jun 3, 2015)

Most of the YC scents don't sound that fall-ish to me... kinda disappointing! However, pumpkin candles are a-plenty and that's what I most favor anyway


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Oh yay, so glad to see a new 2015 candle fragrance thread starting. Trying to catch up...

Sublimesting - thank you soooo much for posting the new YC fall fragrance line up! That was a treat to find when I logged onto the Forum. Can't wait to try Autumn in the Park. 

Booswife02 - Love your Hocus Pocus mug! 

Hilda - I'm looking forward to your new candle reviews. You always post such wonderful sniff tests for us, it's like getting a professional review before you buy. 

Much as I love summer, I'm so looking forward to Fall...pumpkins, apples, autumn leaves...can't wait! 

P.S. WitchyKitty - I also love the B&BW Leaves scent, although I've always preferred the brown wax version over the white wax one. There's just a subtle difference that makes the brown wax candle just perfect. And thanks for the heads up about their sale starting. 

Now I have to go burn a candle!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

We were out of town today and hit a B&BW there for the first day of the semi-annual sale. I was able to find four larger candles at 75% off!!!! A large 3-wick Heirloom Pumpkin, a medium Mason Jar Pumpkin Cinnamon Bun, a medium Mason Jar Caramel Pumpkin Swirl and a medium Mason Jar Cinnamon Caramel Swirl. (The Cinnamon Caramel Swirl isn't technically a Fall scent like the others...it was part of the winter sets...but the scent works for both Fall and Winter, so I grabbed it up. I had to at that price, lol.) 
I was sneaky...there were only two of them on the table in the store...I grabbed those, then when no one was looking, I peeked in the drawers below and found the other two! I was in super ninja stealth mode, as I am not sure we are supposed to be looking through the drawers or not, lol. Is that allowed???









Now that we are back in town, I am hoping to hit our local store to see what they have. I was hoping for some more Fall mini candles like I got after season for cheap last year...the out of town store didn't have any, so maybe mine will.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I stopped at my B&BW today after work and found another mason jar Fall candle for 75% off...Pumpkin Caramel Latte. Yay! I also found a mini Cinnamon Sugared Doughnut on markdown, which can also work for Fall, and a Pumpkin Frost anti bac...which was also supposed to be 75% off, but rang up for only 8 cents!! Whoo-hoo! LOL! (I grabbed up a 75% off Mint Mocha Bark candle, too, but that will be saved for the holidays.) So, with those, the four I found yesterday and the three Fall minis I got on clearance after Halloween, I think I have a great start for my Fall scents. I will probably grab a few new ones when they come out from B&BW, Yankee and such, if I like the scents, and my usual Fall hand soaps and wax melts, too, and I'll be all set.


----------



## spookydave (May 14, 2014)

We had a make and take at my home over the weekend, I had a pumpkin and vanilla glade thingy plugged into the wall, and nobody noticed, hahaha I'll try 2 or 3 next time,lol.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

WitchyKitty, I am laughing at the image of you going through the drawers. LOL
I've never smelled the Heirloom Pumpkin! Is that an old or current scent. I want to look for one now.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

It is a scent from last year...and it smells wonderful. I love it. A pure, fresh pumpkin scent with a nice touch of spices (nutmeg and brown sugar). If you can't find it on clearance in stores, it's available on Ebay and Amazon. I read in B&BW reviews that this candle might be the remade scent of past Pumpkin Patch and Pumpkin Carving, as the scent is about the same, if not exactly the same. I haven't smelled those, so I can't say from personal experience. I am really glad I picked this one up...I can't believe I didn't grab one last Fall!!! I wish I had found more in the store for cheap, lol. 

...I just had to go sniff it again, lol. Mmmmmmm. This may be one of my faves!


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Hilda said:


> WitchyKitty, I am laughing at the image of you going through the drawers. LOL
> I've never smelled the Heirloom Pumpkin! Is that an old or current scent. I want to look for one now.


Hilda, I was cracking up too trying to picture WitchyKitty in "ninja mode" at the B&BW store...

Sneaking a peek toward the cash register, slooooowly easing the drawer open, furtive peek inside, another peek at the cash register, then QUICK!, scoop the contents of all the fall jars into your basket and head toward the front to check out like nothing happened.  Way to go WitchyKitty for your super-sleuth shopping skills. I wouldn't have even thought of checking in the drawers. And a very nice haul you made, I must say. Good work!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Spookywolf said:


> Hilda, I was cracking up too trying to picture WitchyKitty in "ninja mode" at the B&BW store...
> 
> Sneaking a peek toward the cash register, slooooowly easing the drawer open, furtive peek inside, another peek at the cash register, then QUICK!, scoop the contents of all the fall jars into your basket and head toward the front to check out like nothing happened.  Way to go WitchyKitty for your super-sleuth shopping skills. I wouldn't have even thought of checking in the drawers. And a very nice haul you made, I must say. Good work!


Hahahaha, that sounds about right, lol.  There were a lot of sales people walking around, so I had to be extra alert and stealthy...not to mention, the table had about twelve drawers I had to sneakily peek into, hahaha!!


----------



## StacyN (May 26, 2013)

WitchyKitty said:


> We were out of town today and hit a B&BW there for the first day of the semi-annual sale. I was able to find four larger candles at 75% off!!!! A large 3-wick Heirloom Pumpkin, a medium Mason Jar Pumpkin Cinnamon Bun, a medium Mason Jar Caramel Pumpkin Swirl and a medium Mason Jar Cinnamon Caramel Swirl. (The Cinnamon Caramel Swirl isn't technically a Fall scent like the others...it was part of the winter sets...but the scent works for both Fall and Winter, so I grabbed it up. I had to at that price, lol.)
> I was sneaky...there were only two of them on the table in the store...I grabbed those, then when no one was looking, I peeked in the drawers below and found the other two! I was in super ninja stealth mode, as I am not sure we are supposed to be looking through the drawers or not, lol. Is that allowed???
> 
> View attachment 243215
> ...


Oh I LOVE Heirloom Pumpkin! I might have to make the trip in and see if I can find one too! Thanks for the head's up WitchyKitty!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I hope some of you can find some B&BW Fall clearance treasures, too!!! Let us know if you find any!!
When I stopped at Yankee on Friday, I had been hoping to find some clearance deals there, too...but alas, none were to be had. All they had on markdown were Spring/Easter/Summer scents. I was really hoping to find more scents like the campfire/fireside treat ones like I had last year for cheap...those smelled awesome.


----------



## Halloween Scream (Sep 29, 2010)

Oh I love this thread every year! Can't wait to hear about the new fall scents. As usual, I'll wait to break mine out until September!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Halloween Scream said:


> Oh I love this thread every year! Can't wait to hear about the new fall scents. As usual, I'll wait to break mine out until September!


Same here...for now, I just longingly look at them, occasionally open and sniff them, and wish it was Fall, lol.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Here's my haul from Yankee's semiannual clearance sale today. Not all are Fall fragrances, but I did manage to score 2 of my favorite Fall swirl candles! Yippee!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Awwww!! You are lucky!! The Yankee store I went to didn't have any clearance Fall or even a Fall-ish scent!! I don't have a store close to me that I can just go to to keep checking, either. Oh well, at least I got some from B&BW...you can't win 'em all, lol.

Anyone else find any goodies!!??


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Score spookywolf! You got some great scents


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

Hello, new to the board.
Can't wait to see what new Fall scents are going to be released. Hoping they bring back Heirloom Pumpkin because I only have two candles left.
Love your hauls, found Pumpkin Sugared Doughnut for 75% off today.


----------



## Rails (May 19, 2015)

If you trot on over to Natures Garden wholesale fragrance oils, you'll find all the smells you want for all the holidays.  I used to make soap and I ordered a ton of their samples. They would do nicely in an oil burner, or you could make your own candles.  There is a good selection and they have good descriptions of them as well.  Oh, and as far as I know, anyone can purchase off them.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Welcome, grim gravely!! I was so happy to find 75% off Heirloom Pumpkin...I agree, I hope they bring it back, too...even if it's under a new name but the same scent. You found Pumpkin Sugared Doughnut? I didn't find that one...I don't think I have ever seen that one, actually! That sounds awesome, since I love pumpkin doughnuts, lol. Great find!


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

Pretty sure Heirloom Pumpkin will return in some new package this year. Odd it was released in the fresh picked line last year. Better for us since it went half off by the time the fall candle came out. 
Pumpkin sugared doughnut was a nice find. I love the orange wax.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

grim gravely said:


> Pretty sure Heirloom Pumpkin will return in some new package this year. Odd it was released in the fresh picked line last year. Better for us since it went half off by the time the fall candle came out.
> Pumpkin sugared doughnut was a nice find. I love the orange wax.


Yeah, people said it was Pumpkin Patch and Pumpkin Carving in previous years. I wonder what new scents they will get this year...


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

Grabbed Vanilla Pumpkin Marshmallow today. It rang up as half off instead of 75% but the lady was nice enough to override the price for me. She said that was the only candle in the collection that didn't clearance out to 75% yet.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Yeah, I saw the vanilla pumpkin marshmallow one, too, but it was on the 50% off table...maybe I should've grabbed it and seen if they'd give it to me for 75, too, lol. Oh well.


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

WitchyKitty said:


> Yeah, I saw the vanilla pumpkin marshmallow one, too, but it was on the 50% off table...maybe I should've grabbed it and seen if they'd give it to me for 75, too, lol. Oh well.


Hoping they bring it back this year. It is a great candle and deserves to be released or repackaged again this year.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Vanilla Pumpkin Marshmallow?!?! Sounds wonderful. 
Are we still talking about B&BW?!?


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

Hilda said:


> Vanilla Pumpkin Marshmallow?!?! Sounds wonderful.
> Are we still talking about B&BW?!?


Yes, some stores are selling last year's Fall collection for 75% off.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Yeah, I really wanted that Vanilla Pumpkin Marshmallow. Wish it had been 75% off instead of 50%. Here's to hoping they get it again, maybe in the mini mason candle size so I can afford it, lol. My local store is completely sold out of 75% off clearance candles already...glad I got there during the first days! 
I can't wait to see what the new stuff will be. I joined the First Look email thing...so I impatiently await my email for the Fall preview!

I stopped at Kirlins/Hallmark to check their Yankee stock. They sometimes have clearance. While there wasn't any candle clearance, they did have several Fall scents from last year available. No new scents, yet, though.


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

WitchyKitty said:


> Yeah, I really wanted that Vanilla Pumpkin Marshmallow. Wish it had been 75% off instead of 50%. Here's to hoping they get it again, maybe in the mini mason candle size so I can afford it, lol. My local store is completely sold out of 75% off clearance candles already...glad I got there during the first days!
> I can't wait to see what the new stuff will be. I joined the First Look email thing...so I impatiently await my email for the Fall preview!
> 
> I stopped at Kirlins/Hallmark to check their Yankee stock. They sometimes have clearance. While there wasn't any candle clearance, they did have several Fall scents from last year available. No new scents, yet, though.


Looks like most stores are sold out, or pretty close to be sold out of there 75% off candles...especially fall candles. I need to check White Barn. They mentioned they had a section of 75% off candles but that was last week. 
I hate to burn these unless I know they are coming back this year. Pretty sure they'll bring back vanilla pumpkin marshmallow but I'm not sure on pumpkin sugared doughnut or pumpkin caramel latte. I'll just continue taking whiffs of these candles whenever I need my fix.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

That's what I've been doing, start to walk by cabinet...stop, open cabinet, grab candle, open lid, sniff deeply, close candle and put it back, close cabinet...wish it was closer to Fall, lol. Repeat daily.  I don't have a White Barn. I have to go out of town to find one of those.


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

WitchyKitty said:


> That's what I've been doing, start to walk by cabinet...stop, open cabinet, grab candle, open lid, sniff deeply, close candle and put it back, close cabinet...wish it was closer to Fall, lol. Repeat daily.  I don't have a White Barn. I have to go out of town to find one of those.


Hope they have great coupons and candle deals once the new Fall candles are released. Maybe they will have ten dollar candle sales again for some of the fall candles. Trying to stock up this year so I don't have to worry about my favorites returning next year.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I'd love to stock up, but I usually can't afford the candle prices unless they are 75% off. I get a ton of coupons, so we will see what I can do this year. I usually, at least, get some minis in my fave new scents. Much of my money at that time of year goes to getting all my Fall and Winter hand soaps from there, lol.


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

WitchyKitty said:


> I'd love to stock up, but I usually can't afford the candle prices unless they are 75% off. I get a ton of coupons, so we will see what I can do this year. I usually, at least, get some minis in my fave new scents. Much of my money at that time of year goes to getting all my Fall and Winter hand soaps from there, lol.


I hear you...that's why I'm never able to stock up myself.  
My money is spread between candles, soaps and that haunted house luminary from there.


----------



## gloomycatt (Jul 30, 2012)

I wish yankee would bring back my favorite fall scent... It's moonlight harvest. It's the loveliest shade of deep purple 
Yay for everyone's clearance hauls! Vanilla pumpkin marshmallow is so amazing... I have one in my room and love it


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

gloomycatt said:


> I wish yankee would bring back my favorite fall scent... It's moonlight harvest. It's the loveliest shade of deep purple
> Yay for everyone's clearance hauls! Vanilla pumpkin marshmallow is so amazing... I have one in my room and love it


I have seen Moonlight Harvest on Ebay, if you really want to buy some.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Well, went to a different town yesterday and found a B&BW with a Vanilla Pumpkin Marshmallow candle...it smells soooooo fantastic!!!! I love it! Unfortunately, it was still a bit too much money for me to spend on a candle, so I had to leave it behind. 

The good news, is this mall also had a White Barn, and I was able to dig up a little Salted Caramel Corn candle on sale! Yay! (...and they give you free boxes of matches?? I never knew that!)









Even better, I found a Yankee store there...and I walk in the door and it was Fall clearance scent heaven!!! It's the first one I found that actually had some clearance Fall scents! They had candles and tarts, but I decided I had enough clearance candles, so I bought a bunch of tarts. I use them more often, anyway, because of all my kitties. Safer. (I may have gone a bit overboard on the tarts, lol, considering I still need to get this seasons scents and my wax cubes from Walmart this season, lol, but there were sooo many Fall and Halloween scents, and they were 75% off... My husband thought I was crazy. He was confused as to why I would buy so many candles and tarts, but couldn't bring myself to buy a $20 shirt that I really wanted, lol. He finally talked me into the shirt, lol.)

I found Pumpkin Pie, Pumpkin Wreath, Harvest, Cranberry Pear, Harvest Welcome, Apple Pumpkin (Yay!), Campfire Treat (Yay!) and Ghostly Treats...which smells very much like Campfire Treats, which is fine with me, lol. They had others, too, but these are my faves that they had.









So, for all the SemiAnnual sales I have hit, here is my total haul, including ones I posted earlier:









Not too bad.  Now, I think I am good on older scents, lol. Time to watch for the new ones!!! I am still considering Yankee's Autumn in the Park, if I can ever find some on sale at some point this season. Has anyone had a chance to sniff it yet, or the other new Yankee Fall scents?

Our car smelled so good on the ride home, lol.


...(...someone help me, I think I need some kind of intervention...is there a group for scentaholics anonymous??)


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Great haul, Witchykitty!  One of absolute favorite scents last year was the B&BW Sea Salt and Maple Popcorn scent. I'm SO hoping they bring that back this year. I only got one candle to try last time and when I went back to get another they were sold out. I will definitely stock up on that if they bring it back.


----------



## gloomycatt (Jul 30, 2012)

So....I wandered over to ebay and ordered my moonlight harvest  thanks WitchyKitty! The seller even lives in my state, so I'll have the candles in hand by this weekend. (She has 3, so I bought...3!)


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

gloomycatt said:


> So....I wandered over to ebay and ordered my moonlight harvest  thanks WitchyKitty! The seller even lives in my state, so I'll have the candles in hand by this weekend. (She has 3, so I bought...3!)


Yay!! Glad you got some!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Wow. WitchKitty that is such a terrific haul. Fall heaven!


----------



## kingcoop80 (Jul 21, 2011)

one of my favorite things about halloween season is the smells! I look forward to yankee candles new addition each year, but I mainly have goe with traditional Pumpkin Spice and Witches brew, I do need to try some other sites like Bath Body works, etc... just reading all these posts def put me in the mood for fall!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

kingcoop80 said:


> one of my favorite things about halloween season is the smells! I look forward to yankee candles new addition each year, but I mainly have goe with traditional Pumpkin Spice and Witches brew, I do need to try some other sites like Bath Body works, etc... just reading all these posts def put me in the mood for fall!


Exactly my two all time favorites too! Pumpkin Spice just is perfect AUTUMN... and Witches Brew is a Halloween Witches Cottage in a jar. Love them both!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I always get Pumpkin Spice from somewhere each year. I usually get several wax cubes packs of it. I like to use it both for Halloween and Thanksgiving...basically the whole Fall/Harvest season.


----------



## gloomycatt (Jul 30, 2012)

I love apple pumpkin for the same reason! It works through November


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Oh, Apple Pumpkin scents are my fave!!! The past two years I have gotten Farm Apple Pumpkin wax cubes from Better Homes and Gardens...I am hoping they will have it again this year! Plus, I got the Yankee ones already.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Are the Yankee Apple Pumpkins out yet? I always buy a few large ones to last the year. My favorite. The Halloween ones I collect and don't burn, although I give them a good sniff!


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

I don't remember seeing this one listed in Yankee's new line up. Yankee now has their fall fragrances available on their website. Yay!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Paul Melniczek said:


> Are the Yankee Apple Pumpkins out yet? I always buy a few large ones to last the year. My favorite. The Halloween ones I collect and don't burn, although I give them a good sniff!


I know it's available on the website already, but I can't remember if I saw it specifically in any stores...I was mainly looking for clearance at that point in time, lol. (...which Apple Pumpkin was one of my clearance tart scents I bought.) I saw the new Fall scents, and some regular Fall scents, so I would think Apple Pumpkin would be out, as well. 

Speaking of Apple Pumpkin...for those who love that scent combination, like me, I was just at Hobby Lobby, and in their Fall area, I saw they had mini jar candles...Apple Pumpkin was one of them and it smelled awesome! They had three other scents, too, which were similar to Yankee and B&BW Fall candle scents. I was surprised to see them, since HL usually tends to have mainly the usual, standard Fall scents, rather than fancy ones. I think they were 2.99 regular price, so using a 40% off coupon would make them a good price. I am waiting to see if Walmart puts out my Farm Apple Pumpkin wax cubes again this year...if they don't, I may have to pick up some of the HL Apple Pumpkin candles.


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

According to Bath & Body Works New Facebook these are the new 2015 Fall candle that will start testing next week. 
Get ready to be excited...

(from B&BWN Facebook)

Pumpkin Line : (ombre glass) (hopefully w/lids)
•Apple Pumpkin Pancake
•Coconut Pumpkin
•Pumpkin Pie
•Pumpkin Milkshake 
•Vanilla Pumpkin Marshmallow
•Pumpkin Carmel Latte 
+More to come in this collection

Harvest Collection :
•Autumn
•Buttercream Frosting
•Pumpkin Apple
•Marshmallow Fireside
+More to come

Fall Collection :
•Autumn Sky
•Beautiful Day
•Golden Cinnamon
•Sweater Weather 
+More to come


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Oh boy!!! I want several of those! I have the B&BW Facebook paged liked, but never saw anything on the Fall stuff...where did you find this info?? Are these just the new candle scents...or are some of them going to also be hand soap scents??

I am excited about Apple Pumpkin Pancake, Vanilla Pumpkin Marshmallow, Pumpkin Milkshake, Pumpkin Pie, Pumpkin Apple, Marshmallow Fireside, and Golden Cinnamon, for sure...but am curious as to a few of the other scents that are new in this listing, too!

...Oh, I think I have coupons!!! I hope my local B&BW gets some of these in stock!


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

WitchyKitty said:


> Oh boy!!! I want several of those! I have the B&BW Facebook paged liked, but never saw anything on the Fall stuff...where did you find this info?? Are these just the new candle scents...or are some of them going to also be hand soap scents??
> 
> I am excited about Apple Pumpkin Pancake, Vanilla Pumpkin Marshmallow, Pumpkin Milkshake, Pumpkin Pie, Pumpkin Apple, Marshmallow Fireside, and Golden Cinnamon, for sure...but am curious as to a few of the other scents that are new in this listing, too!
> 
> ...Oh, I think I have coupons!!! I hope my local B&BW gets some of these in stock!


I don't have any other information unfortunately. There are pictures of a few of the newer scents and the labels aren't as great as last year. I have a feeling that some of the newer pumpkin scents will have no pumpkin in them as always. I do love the Fall candles and will buy them regardless. I find it odd that they are adding Marshmallow Fireside to the fall collection this year. These aren't the complete line and some of these won't make it pass the test stage so hopefully they add some real pumpkin scents like Heirloom Pumpkin.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Where is this Facebook page info? Like I said, I couldn't find it.
I always thought of Marshmallow Fireside...and Yankee's version, Campfire Treat, as Fall scents...so it works for me! I have always associated bonfires with Fall.

Yeah, there isn't as much pumpkin scent in some of the pumpkin themed ones as I would like, but many of them still smell wonderful and Fall-like, so I enjoy them. Heirloom Pumpkin it totally pumpkiny, though! Love it! My store is a smaller store, so we probably won't get to see some of these.


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

WitchyKitty said:


> Where is this Facebook page info? Like I said, I couldn't find it.
> I always thought of Marshmallow Fireside...and Yankee's version, Campfire Treat, as Fall scents...so it works for me! I have always associated bonfires with Fall.
> 
> Yeah, there isn't as much pumpkin scent in some of the pumpkin themed ones as I would like, but many of them still smell wonderful and Fall-like, so I enjoy them. Heirloom Pumpkin it totally pumpkiny, though! Love it! My store is a smaller store, so we probably won't get to see some of these.


I'm happy to see vanilla pumpkin marshmallow & pumpkin caramel latte are coming back. Those are two of my favorite (non) pumpkin scents. 
My bath & body works store has a ton of vanilla pumpkin marshmallow candles left but they are not budging on the price...they are still 50% off. If they marked the candles down to 75% off they would have no problem getting rid of them before the new fall candle come out.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Yeah, I keep watching the Vanilla Pumpkin Marshmallow hoping it will go down. It's not even available online...it should have been marked down.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

It's funny, it seems every year at the end of June or beginning of July is when I get my candle fever and start burning the autumn scents. 

Thank you Grim Gravely for the listing of B&BW scents. I purchased the one sampler box last year of the fall scents. I think I'll look for the harvest sampler box this year.

Thanks everyone for sharing the heads up information!


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

Just a heads up...

SoyNSuds is having a 'Christmas in July' sale until July 12th. This is worth mentioning because they produce an anise/clove that legendary Halloween artist Pumpkinrot considers the truest aroma of the season. He's a big fan. 

But they have a lot of other autumnal scents that sound extraordinary. They have a Harvest, which they invite customers to compare to Yankee Candle's Harvest.

They also have Forest & Clove, Cranberry Relish, Spiced Cranberry, Orange Cranberry, Whipped Pumpkin Pie, Cinnamon Stick, Autumn Apples, Pumpkin Chai and Country Bumpkin (which sounds amazing, as it has apple, yams, marshmellows and spices).

Here's a link for the interested...
https://www.etsy.com/shop/soyNsuds?ref=l2-shopheader-name

I intend to buy some myself, presuming you folks don't wipe them out!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I'll have to check those out!


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Some of these scents are making me hungry.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

So Hilda, about those sniff tests?....


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

Someone posted first impressions of the new fall bath and body works test scents. As expected, most of them smelled like their names minus any pumpkin. Interesting that they thought cranberry pumpkin was the candle that smelled the most like fall and got them excited. Pumpkin spiced cheesecake smelled really good to them...again no pumpkin in that candle. It's also interesting that on cold, pumpkin milkshake reminds them of vanilla snowflake and could possibly be a dupe. 
From their initial review, pumpkin coconut and apple pumpkin pancakes seem to be the disappointing scents. I wouldn't be surprised if those two candles don't make it past test stage. i had suspected that porchside pumpkin was heirloom pumpkin...aka pumpkin carving repackaged but from their review, it's not. They described it as a cologne type scent. 
Looking at the labels closer, they do remind me of the Walmart three wick candles, not bath and body works. The colored glass candles do come with lids but not sure if that's for test or if they will be released with lids once they come out.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Well, that sounds disappointing. I may have to grab a cranberry pumpkin for the month of November, though, if we get them...


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

WitchyKitty said:


> Well, that sounds disappointing. I may have to grab a cranberry pumpkin for the month of November, though, if we get them...


I was hoping pumpkin pie would sound amazing but I guess we're getting a spice type candle. The other concern is that the returning scents won't be as strong as last year.


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

Another Youtuber had posted her first impression of the fall line. Both have completely different impressions of the new line. It does give me a little more hope for the fall candles.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

I had high hopes for the B&BW pumpkin pancake scent. I love anything maple and was hoping that might be a variation of that. I'll have to do my own sniff test at the store to get an impression and then buy when they run their 2 for $22 sale on the large.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Spookywolf said:


> So Hilda, about those sniff tests?....


hahaha I know! I am so behind.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Hilda said:


> hahaha I know! I am so behind.


That's okay, Hilda, we understand. But please post when you get yours done. I always enjoy those!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Spookywolf said:


> That's okay, Hilda, we understand. But please post when you get yours done. I always enjoy those!


That is very nice to hear. Thank you. Sometimes I go back and read one and think... Hilda, you are such a goof.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Hilda said:


> That is very nice to hear. Thank you. Sometimes I go back and read one and think... Hilda, you are such a goof.


Well if that's the case, then you're in very good company. We're all goofs for candles and scents on this thread!


----------



## Onewish1 (Dec 2, 2010)

Make mulled apple cider. . That is Halloween in a mug.. house smells good for days.. and some spiced rum never hurts


----------



## gloomycatt (Jul 30, 2012)

Partylite fall fragrances start tomorrow! Returning are hocus pocus (citrus and floral with coconut and praline), autumn glow (spiced apples and pine), and holiday spices (vanilla and spice). New this year are caramel pear (pear with butterscotch and caramel), harvest spice (spices, woods and vanilla), and spiced cognac (smoky spices, smooth cognac, vanilla and wood notes). Also see fireside (rich spices and smoldering wood with musk)


----------



## gloomycatt (Jul 30, 2012)

In the clearance section of our websites you can also get pumpkin apple cider, but it's not in this year's catalog.


----------



## CandyCornPrincess (Sep 3, 2014)

Has anyone heard when BBW will be releasing their Halloween scents? I heard their fall line is coming out on September 1st, but I'm not sure if that includes Halloween as well... ? 

Sorry if this was stated earlier on this discussion... I must have missed it


----------



## CandyCornPrincess (Sep 3, 2014)

I sent BBW a private message on FB earlier today about the release date for Halloween scents and someone got back to me there saying, "Fall will be here before you know it! Typically we start seeing these types of fragrances sometime in August, so stay tuned to your email alerts!" So, obviously they must be releasing fall scents and possibly Halloween scents in August  I cannot wait


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

i want to follow this thread, ive made my own candles for along time and love new combination scents. does anyone do their own? theres two really good scent sites that sell oils and do make copy cat combos for all the large companies..then another candle site you can buy your supplies and pour your own. i make black or purple tapers to put out in all my sconces and scent them with witches brew...house is delicious..i keep them wrapped in saran wrap during the year and they dont lose their scent least going on four years now for those i havent burned.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I pretty much stalk B&BW each end of summer, lol. I ask what day their Fall and Halloween stuff will arrive in stores, and then I am there, first thing in the morning, ready to buy! There have been times where they didn't have all of the scents out of the stockroom, yet, and I asked them about them and they went in back to dig through boxes and get them for me, lol. 

Just a note I have noticed: If any of you get their coupons, look at the dates. Whatever the last day is that the coupon is good for, the new merchandise will be in store the next day. So, for example, I have coupons for 20% off and a free Travel item...both end on August 2nd...so, if past events repeat themselves, that means the next batch of new merchandise will be flowing in on Aug. 3rd!! I am hoping the next wave will be the beginning Fall merchandise!!! I'll be there, for sure, on that day, if that's the case, hahaha! (...it always drives me crazy the the coupons end before the new stuff comes out...then, after I buy the new stuff, I, of course, get new coupons in the mail.)

Like others have said, though, if I go in the first day to buy my hand soaps, and they don't have them all yet, they always let me buy a few random ones so I can get the multiple sale price...then exchange those ones I didn't want for new scents when they arrive. 

It would be soooo much easier for me if I would just make myself wait until everything is out in the store before I go buy stuff rather than going on the first day...but I just get so darned excited, hahaha.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

For those of you who shop Yankee...they just sent me a sale email and coupon for most items, including the new Fall stuff! Items on sale 30% off. The online code was Heat15...they sent a printable coupon, too...I will try to link it here for you guys to print off if you didn't get one and need one: (I am not sure if linking out of an email works on here or not, lol. I'll give it a shot!)

http://www.yankeecandle.com/statics/images/email/072315/coupon.html?utm_source=silverpop&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=072315_30off%20%282%29&sv_svemi=0005267116&spMailingID=12088388&spUserID=Nzk2OTAxMDgzOTYS1&spJobID=543834076&spReportId=NTQzODM0MDc2S0


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

As stated in the Bath & Body Works thread, B&BW online is starting to roll in their Fall scents! So far, I have found them in the candles and some room scents. There is no specific listing for Fall stuff, yet, so you have to search for them.

I typed in "Fall" and got this stuff: http://www.bathandbodyworks.com/search/index.jsp?kwCatId=&kw=fall&origkw=Fall&sr=1

I typed in "Autumn" and got this stuff: http://www.bathandbodyworks.com/search/index.jsp?kwCatId=&kw=autumn&origkw=Autumn&sr=1

I found lots of Fall candles available, mixed in with all the others...you just have to scroll through about halfway down the list to get to Fall stuff: http://www.bathandbodyworks.com/fam...ndles-_-View+All+Candles&cp=12586994.12936192

There is also a little Fall stuff under Room Sprays and Scent Portables. So far, it seems to be mostly room scents...nothing in b soaps or body care, yet...though I think someone said they found some Fall/Halloween mini Anti Bacs in store...


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

I didn't forget about my YC votive samples. I just needed to 'get in the mood'. haha
I started yesterday, so far two votives sampled. Will be back to share my impressions.


----------



## Brideoffrank31 (Jul 26, 2015)

I normally don't love Yankee Candles because of the black soot they leave but the YC Witches Brew will always be my #1 Halloween scent. Any time I smell it it just encapsulates Halloween for me. For a Fall sent I think the best pumpkin candle is the Pumpkin Spice candle sold at Stop and Shop, I think the brand is Village Candle


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

AUTUMN IN THE PARK









This is the first of the new ones I am trying. To be honest, I have never liked any fragrance where they use words like air, breeze, morning, autumn, or ‘in the park’. I tend to like spices and fruit candles. Less so much these abstract ideas of ‘air’. So I thought I was not going to like this. Cold sniff was a pleasant surprise. This DOES invoke some autumn feeling immediately. (The ‘in the park’ part of it I didn’t get. haha) So I eagerly light it up. I cannot really pick out why I am feeling autumn with this. Is there… apple scent? Kind of a more mellowed ‘leaves’ scent than I ever encountered. I let it burn and I liked it. This is a first. I like an ‘air’ scented candle for once! LOL This votive had a moderate throw, pleasant scent and I did not have to blow it out with a headache as I do with some. It is on the mellower, less acidic, than all of the ‘leaves’ scents I have sampled so far. I am happy! The YC’s official description is ‘The scent of fresh peeled apple and the crispness of fallen leaves--it's definitely fall. We've added in a dash of lemon zest and a hint of pumpkin to capture an afternoon on a gorgeous autumn walk.” I got it! Apples and leaves. LOL (I do not read the descriptions beforehand.) Well, I did like it. 
What a nice surprise. I will give Autumn in the Park a happy 4 smiling pumpkins out of 5.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I know, right? I didn't think I would like AITP, either, but I did. I only sniffed it cold, though, so good to know it still smells good when lit. Maybe I'll pick one up sometime or, at least, a tart.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

BRANDY PEAR TART










I have no preconceived expectations of this scent. Seems pretty self explanatory. Cold sniff test leaves me confused. I don’t know what I am smelling. Neither wonderful nor unpleasant. Kind of deep and… musky? My first impression is… furniture polish. Sorry, but that was the mental association. I don’t know why. LOL So let’s melt it. It did not have a very strong throw. It continues to be neither a wonderful scent nor unpleasant. I do not get anything pear or brandy? or even baked goods from it. I am curious to read YC’s description, which is as follows, “The rich scent of baked pear in a sugary confection with a hint of brandy--a delicious reminder of your favorite café pastries.” Well, I did not get any of that. Nothing really seemed like pear, or baked goods. Just some kind of almost funky musky scent. Is that brandy? Perhaps. So, unfortunately this was not a winning scent for me. 
I will give Brandy Pear Tart a kind of apathetic 3 pumpkins out of 5.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

WitchyKitty said:


> I know, right? I didn't think I would like AITP, either, but I did. I only sniffed it cold, though, so good to know it still smells good when lit. Maybe I'll pick one up sometime or, at least, a tart.


I totally agree. Historically, I have found I never like the 'air scents' or anything with the word 'sweater' in the name. hahaha
This was a really nice surprise! I guess the touch of apple evens out the 'leaves'.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

CRANBERRY TWIST









I expected to like this candle. I have liked other cranberry scented YC candles I have sampled before. Only I tend to think of them more as Thanksgiving into Christmas season scents and not so much autumnal. I lifted the cold candle to my nose expecting a nice familiar cranberry scent and actually kind of recoiled. Dang! That was strong and it was… kind of like BAM. Up my nose and it was not exactly pleasant. This is not the usual cranberry candle. Hence the ’twist’ in the name? LOL Wow. It was STRONG berry with other scents too. I did not let this burn as long as I usually do for my tests. It was… sharp, kind of irritated my nostrils. There was definitely a strong citrus component and overpowering ginger as well. It was strange. Like instead of the three scents combining into a lovely fragrance, it felt like three separate strong scents just mugging me. Berries, citrus and ginger. I extinguished it and opened a window. Blah. OK, so YC’s description reads, “A medley of sharp berries, a hint of citrus zest, and a dash of fresh ginger make a refreshing concoction.” Well, not exactly melodious, nor a hint and dash for me! LOL I did nail what it was… berry, citrus and ginger. At least I got what it was supposed to be.
I’m sorry. I really disliked this combo. I give it one razzy icky pumpkin. 


Dang! I am striking out with the new YC Fall offerings this year. 
I guess I will have to go buy the BB&W fall sampler to make myself feel better.  haha


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Hilda, as always, I am thoroughly enjoying your candle tests for us.  You have a clever and unique way of describing the scents, even before you read what YC says they're supposed to be. I only got to try a quick whiff of a votive Autumn in the Park in the store that the sale's associate let me try before they had been officially released. Haven't been back to the store yet to really get to try it for real. I did pick up apple but that was about all I got with a three second sniff. Glad to hear that you gave it a good review. I'll have to try out a tart or votive at home now and see if I like it. I'm going to pass on the pear brandy tart and the cranberry -BAM!- twist.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Spookywolf said:


> Hilda, as always, I am thoroughly enjoying your candle tests for us.  You have a clever and unique way of describing the scents, even before you read what YC says they're supposed to be. I only got to try a quick whiff of a votive Autumn in the Park in the store that the sale's associate let me try before they had been officially released. Haven't been back to the store yet to really get to try it for real. I did pick up apple but that was about all I got with a three second sniff. Glad to hear that you gave it a good review. I'll have to try out a tart or votive at home now and see if I like it. I'm going to pass on the pear brandy tart and the cranberry -BAM!- twist.


Thank you for the feedback!! I laughed out loud at the new name... Cranberry-BAM!-Twist.  hahahahaha


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Okay, I was just posting about this over on the B&BW thread, but I will post about it here, too, since it's info for both threads. 

I just hit a B&BW store out of town...they were putting out half of the Fall candles...the other half would be out Aug. 3rd, or sometime shortly after, as they are already getting them in the stockroom, the woman at WB said, anyway. Both B&BW and White Barn had them in.

White Barn actually let me sniff test the ones that will be out after Aug 3rd...my faves of those were Pumpkin Pie, Pumpkin Apple and Pumpkin Coconut...all three were awesome scents!!! Pumpkin Milkshake and Pumpkin Spiced Cheesecake were "Meh" to me...not bad, but not really as pumpkiny or Fall like, to me. I think she showed me the Pumpkin Apple Pancakes, too...but I can't remember if I liked it or not, lol. Scent overload today...brain fried.

As for the ones they have put out today, I liked the Apple Picking, Marshmallow Fireside, Buttercream Icing (which I like, but would consider holiday, not Fall), Vanilla Pumpkin Marshmallow and one other one that I can't remember the name...I think it may have been the Radiant Red Maple...I sniffed so many, it's hard to remember, lol. Those were very awesome scents, though!

They also had some of the scents from last year like P. Latte and P. Caramel Swirl (Pumpkin caramel latte and pumpkin caramel swirl I already have when I bought up the clearance stuff the month before, lol) and Leaves. They also have the Fall ones like Autumn, Sweater Weather, Beautiful Day ect (those types I don't care for at all...too many "pine" like scents in them.) There were a lot more, between the ones currently being put out and the ones in the stockroom still that the lady let me peek at...I just can't remember them all, lol.

At B&BW, I was just about to leave when I saw, in a corner, they also had the Fall Hand Soaps out!!! Yay! I grabbed those up, quick, as they were on sale for $3.50 each today, and I had a 20% off coupon, too, on top of that. I got Marshmallow Pumpkin Latte, Sunlight and Apple Trees, Cozy Vanilla Cream, Maple Sugar Kiss and Sweet Cinnamon Pumpkin, so far. Yummy! 










I am going to go back later for candles...they only had the large three wick ones out, and I prefer the mini's. I am hoping they get some of the mini's in those scents I really like!!! Currently, the only new mini's they have out are the Fall Vineyard scents...not my thing.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Hilda I wish I could articulate my thoughts as well as you. You missed your calling. You should work for a candle company.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

WitchyKitty said:


> .my faves of those were Pumpkin Pie, Pumpkin Apple and Pumpkin Coconut...all three were awesome scents!!! Pumpkin Milkshake and Pumpkin Spiced Cheesecake were "Meh" to me...not bad, but not really as pumpkiny of Fall like, to me. I think she showed me the Pumpkin Apple Pancakes, too..., I liked the Apple Picking, Marshmallow Fireside, Buttercream Icing (which I like, but would consider holiday, not Fall), Vanilla Pumpkin Marshmallow and one other one that I can't remember the name...I think it may have been the Radiant Red Maple.


Oh you are killing me! I'm dying to get my hands on some of those now! hahaha 
Thank you for sharing your finds!




booswife02 said:


> Hilda I wish I could articulate my thoughts as well as you. You missed your calling. You should work for a candle company.


Oh thank you! Only if I worked for a candle factory, apparently they could only make candles with pumpkins and spice in them!! hahaha  
Those are the only ones I ever seem to give 5 stars to!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

I am going to say that as I sample the new YC fall scents. I am sympathizing with the candle makers. They are expected to wow us each year with new fall fragrances, but really... how many things can you combine with pumpkin and call it new? haha So even if I don't give great big thumbs up to new scents, I am still so grateful and happy with some of the GREAT fall candles that have come before! 


So here is another review.

SUGAR & SPICE









Going just by the name and the color of the candle, I was looking forward to a nice bakery spice smell. Cold sniff test, it is very… bland. Vanilla, sugar cookie is what my initial mental association is. I could not bring to mind ANY spice at all. OK, so melted it quite a while. It did have a moderate throw. Very… nice, but about the most unremarkable scent. I could not pick up ginger, or nutmeg, clove, no cinnamon. Just a pleasant light… unidentified bakery smell. Like? Sugar cookie is the closest I can come. Faint vanilla, and a buttery smell. So it was nice, but not really anything I would need to buy anything larger of. I know a lot of the ‘baked goods’ scents we want our home to smell like we are baking that particular item. Well, this does not even smell like I am baking sugar cookies. It was even milder than that. Not so much we are baking cookies, as much as we opened a box of cookies? LOL I don’t know what to say. So YC’s description is “A mouthwatering swirl of cinnamon, buttery vanilla, and sugar crystals all baking together—guaranteed to fill your home with smiles.” Well, I went back and sniffed it again. I was just not getting the cinnamon at all. I asked my husband who is a cinnamon sugar ADDICT what he smelled. He too said he didn’t think of cinnamon, but did say he wanted a cookie now. hahaha
So, I will give Sugar & Spice a ‘nice but kind of bland’ moderate 3 pumpkins out of 5.


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

Fall candles are already showing up at Home Goods, TJ Maxx, Marshalls, Gordman's. I heard something interesting about the Yankee Candles that show up at the discount stores. Maybe some of you already know this but I thought I would post anyway. The writing jars and other Yankee Candles that show up in the discount stores are made with high quality paraffin wax and the candles found at the Yankee Candle stores are made with premium paraffin wax. I'm not sure if that is true for the candles that show up at the outlet stores but I thought that was interesting.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I just saw the Yankee's at Gordmans yesterday. They had lots of good scents. 

Now, I had gotten some Yankee candles from Marshalls and Target last year...They definitely didn't seem to have the quality of the ones sold at the Yankee store. They also had different label styling. I'm not saying all non-Yankee stores have inferior quality Yankee candles...but the ones I bought definitely were different, and not much throw at all.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

grim gravely said:


> The writing jars and other Yankee Candles that show up in the discount stores are made with high quality paraffin wax and the candles found at the Yankee Candle stores are made with premium paraffin wax. I'm not sure if that is true for the candles that show up at the outlet stores but I thought that was interesting.





WitchyKitty said:


> Now, I had gotten some Yankee candles from Marshalls and Target last year...They definitely didn't seem to have the quality of the ones sold at the Yankee store. They also had different label styling. I'm not saying all non-Yankee stores have inferior quality Yankee candles...but the ones I bought definitely were different, and not much throw at all.


I thought that too, but thought I must have been imagining it. LOL


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

VANILLA BOURBON









Well I am not a bourbon drinker, so I do not know what to expect. Since I just sampled that brandy candle the other day and was not crazy about it, I am a little apprehensive that this will be a negative sample. So cold sniff test. Was a bit nice actually. I can identify nothing of what I am smelling, but it is OK. So first thing that randomly pops in my mind is a Tootsie Roll! haha How about that? The throw while burning was pretty good. It is a heavier scent. Kind of… sweet but not sickening sweet. Kind of like candy, like a caramel type scent. Maybe cocoa? I am not sure about that. There might be something spicy about it but I can’t put my finger on it. Overall, it is like a cold weather type scent. Warm and cozy and in the ‘food’ type (versus the cologne type candies). OK so what is it actually? I read YC’s description, “A traditional warm-me-up on a cold winter's day -- a mug full of something steaming topped with a layer of thick vanilla cream and laced with a dash of strong bourbon.” Wait a minute!! Did that just say SOMETHING steaming? Really?! hahaha Oh c’mon YC. Are you just giving up on creating falls scents and sticking ‘something’ in the candles now? (I really am laughing as I write this.) OK. Soooo whatever it is in your cup (wink wink)… it smells good enough to drink. Or eat. A tootsie roll. haha
I will give Vanilla Bourbon a ‘very nice and warm’ 3 pumpkins out of 5.


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

WitchyKitty said:


> I just saw the Yankee's at Gordmans yesterday. They had lots of good scents.
> 
> Now, I had gotten some Yankee candles from Marshalls and Target last year...They definitely didn't seem to have the quality of the ones sold at the Yankee store. They also had different label styling. I'm not saying all non-Yankee stores have inferior quality Yankee candles...but the ones I bought definitely were different, and not much throw at all.


Your right, the Yankee Candles at Gordmans are low quality. Some of the candles didn't even have any scent at all.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

grim gravely said:


> Fall candles are already showing up at Home Goods, TJ Maxx, Marshalls, Gordman's. I heard something interesting about the Yankee Candles that show up at the discount stores. Maybe some of you already know this but I thought I would post anyway. The writing jars and other Yankee Candles that show up in the discount stores are made with high quality paraffin wax and the candles found at the Yankee Candle stores are made with premium paraffin wax. I'm not sure if that is true for the candles that show up at the outlet stores but I thought that was interesting.


Thanks for the fyi, Grim. I've bought YC candles that send fragrance throughout the whole house, and then had duds that I couldn't even smell sitting next to the lit candle. I always thought it had to do with the amount of fragrance oil they put in them, but I didn't realize the quality of the wax could also affect the scent. Interesting and good to know!


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Hilda said:


> VANILLA BOURBON
> 
> View attachment 246774
> 
> ...


"Something steaming" ??  I think the YC Chief Scent Labeler got tired when this one came in for naming! From your interpretation, would you say this smells more "manly" like Mountain Lodge? I'm always in the market for candle scents that the men in my family might like.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Spookywolf said:


> "Something steaming" ??  I think the YC Chief Scent Labeler got tired when this one came in for naming! From your interpretation, would you say this smells more "manly" like Mountain Lodge? I'm always in the market for candle scents that the men in my family might like.


haha I know!?!?! 'Something steaming'... I need to know. Is it tea? coffee? cocoa? a hot toddy? a soy latte??? TELL ME!!!!!! hahahaha

No. It is definitely NOT what I think of as one of their manly scents. Well, unless you have a hunky man chewing on a tootsie roll.  
I know what you mean. It is not one of the cologne kind of sophisticated scents. This is definitely a kitchen, foodie kind of thing. I still am getting a slight cocoa nutmeg kind of thing from it. 
Sorry. 

EDIT: I just went to sniff it again to see if I have anything to add, and I couldn't find it. My 7 year old son apparently took off with it. He says it smells good and he wants to eat it. Well... there you have it. Definitely candy scented. LOL


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

Spookywolf said:


> Thanks for the fyi, Grim. I've bought YC candles that send fragrance throughout the whole house, and then had duds that I couldn't even smell sitting next to the lit candle. I always thought it had to do with the amount of fragrance oil they put in them, but I didn't realize the quality of the wax could also affect the scent. Interesting and good to know!


Still, we can't resist Yankee Candle Halloween candles for a great price. 
I always wondered why many of the candles at the discount stored were discolored. 
Now we know it's the quality of the wax!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

grim gravely said:


> Your right, the Yankee Candles at Gordmans are low quality. Some of the candles didn't even have any scent at all.


Well, I haven't ever bought or lit any from Gordman's, yet, so I can't say from experience if those are bad or not...I thought the cold smell was nice on some of them, this year, anyway. No idea how their throw is, or how they have been in the past. The candles from Marshalls and Target I did buy and try, though, last year, and they were quite faint in throw. I guess, if you find a Yankee candle somewhere other than Yankee...make sure you really sniff it and read the label before buying...so you don't come home with a dud!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

LUSH BERRIES









I guess because I live in the Northeastern United States, I think of berry picking time as still a summer activity. So to start with, I don’t really understand this being one of the new ‘Fall Fragrances’. Now, usually I am not into the berry candles. I always think they smell like lollypops or grape soda. Not really what I want my whole house to smell like. So when I sniff this cold I am a little bit pleased. It is… deep, rich STRONG berry scent. Interesting. It had a super strong throw when melting. Filled my whole house with a luscious rich berry scent. Deep dish berry pie!! haha It was not that annoying lollypop or berry soda scent, but a really rich scent. I was overall very pleasantly surprised. Now I still have to admit. I’m not a big ‘berry candle’ gal. However, this was really nice. Just too strong for my personal tastes. This was the strongest of all the new 2015 Fall candles I’ve sampled. The YC description is “A basket of just-picked berries, sweet and juicy and full with harvest sun—savor the freshness.” I guess I can’t argue with that. 
I will give Lush Berries a berrylicious, if you like berries, 4 (minus) pumpkins out of 5.     -
The minus is for being too strong. Although the scent was spot on.


EDIT: Out of curiosity, I just double checked... Yes Blackberries are picked in June in the South and in July in the North. 
So how does this line up as a Fall Fragrance? LOL


----------



## CandyCornPrincess (Sep 3, 2014)

Just saw the below video about some of BBW's fall hand soaps for 2015. They're not online yet (from what I've found), but they may be in your stores... I haven't gone to mine 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ATv78igoJiQ


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

CandyCornPrincess said:


> Just saw the below video about some of BBW's fall hand soaps for 2015. They're not online yet (from what I've found), but they may be in your stores... I haven't gone to mine
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ATv78igoJiQ


I already bought mine when I went out of town this past weekend. If you scroll back two pages, you will see the pic and info I posted...info about the candles, too. My in town store has them, as well...I checked yesterday.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

I was in BBW two days ago checking to see if they had new fall candles out. They were stocking large autumn candles, but I don't know if they were the NEW candles. Nothing in a small size. I saw some small new fall scent candles on a shelf but they were not for sale, as they are the 'scent TRY ME's for the beauty products. I never knew they did that. 
To be honest, I sniffed a bunch of them and they all smelled the same. Like very sweet pumpkin. LOL

The sales associate was very reserved in passing along information. (What is with that?) She said 'check back next week'. That they are doing new shelf setups on Sunday night. She thought 'maybe' some of the new Fall candles may be part of that setup.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Yes, like I said in my post two pages back, the new Fall stuff can't be released until after Aug. 3rd. They are starting to get them in stock, but can't put them out. Some of the Fall candles are being put out now, the rest of the "pumpkin" line after the 3rd. No new minis are out yet, except for the "Wine Country" ones. This is what I was told at both B&BW and White Barn.  If you read my other post, you can see everything I found out from them, and the scents the girl at WB pulled out for me to sniff early, lol.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Oh, and yeah, I agree, Hilda...a berry scent doesn't quite scream "Fall" to me, as berries are picked in the summer. How odd. Even if it smelled yummy, I would buy it and save it for next Spring/Summer, for sure. 

Love your candle reviews...very helpful!  Heck, I just enjoy reading them, lol.


----------



## SalemWitch (Jul 21, 2014)

BBW Fall wallflowers are on sale for $3.50 each online. They also have Halloween pocketbacs and holders, new fall candle holders. Love the black cat socks!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

CRISP MORNING AIR









This is the last of the new 2015 Fall fragrances so far. There is a reason why this is the last. This candle and I have been in a standoff. First the name Crisp, Morning and Air. Oh boy. There is nothing I have ever liked about any candles with any of those names in the title let alone all THREE! LOL Then the color. A steely blue. I am brave. I can do this. Cold sniff test. There it is. So STRONG!! It’s just an all on assault of… something like fabric softener to me. I’m sorry. I light it for just a bit, but it is super strong. I cannot identify a single scent. YC’s description is, “With the crisp scents of eucalyptus and mint layered beneath soft pear and sage, it's like that first deep breath of bright, clean air on a morning far, far away.” I hate to disagree. This is not anything like crisp morning air. I love ‘real’ crisp morning air and they are just making this up now to fit it into the Fall lineup. LOL I didn't get any of the scents they mention. Although, I think it could be very pretty for some people who like these types of candles, but for me this is just the wrong scent family for me altogether. You know… sometimes, when you walk outside a laundramat and there is that nice ‘clean soapy smell' in the air? Yep that is is. 
I will decline rating Crisp Morning Air. Maybe it is great. It's just not my thing at all.


----------



## TnHorrorFan (May 18, 2014)

This stand up was in Walmart tonight.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I was in the air freshener aisle at Walmart on Friday and on a shelf with the glade/febreeze candles and wax melts and such (I don't know why I looked over there, because I dislike air freshener scents), they had normal, non air freshener candles. They looked like a copy cat of B&BW large three wicks, and had a couple super lovely Fall scents, too!! They were $4 and change, each!!! I almost bought one. I didn't, but now I wish I had, lol. I may check next time I go up.

Also, if anyone sees the new Fall scents in a mini candle at B&BW anytime, since it's the 3rd, please post and let us know! I don't get up there as much as I'd like, so I won't know when they finally arrive. So far, still just the Wine Country minis...


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

Many of the Fall candles were at Bath & Body Works today...still full price though. I was happy to see Pumpkin Pie but it smelled like Heirloom Pumpkin layered with a pie crust smell. Vanilla Pumpkin Marshmallow is the best smelling candle from what they have out so far. I still think it smells different this year. I did see lotion for Pumpkin Pecan Waffles so I assume they will be bringing back the candle, even though I didn't see it yet. Not all the fall candles are in stores yet, but a good variety is. I'm just waiting for the next $12 sale...I mean 2 for $24.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

grim gravely said:


> Many of the Fall candles were at Bath & Body Works today...still full price though. I was happy to see Pumpkin Pie but it smelled like Heirloom Pumpkin layered with a pie crust smell. Vanilla Pumpkin Marshmallow is the best smelling candle from what they have out so far. I still think it smells different this year. I did see lotion for Pumpkin Pecan Waffles so I assume they will be bringing back the candle, even though I didn't see it yet. Not all the fall candles are in stores yet, but a good variety is. I'm just waiting for the next $12 sale...I mean 2 for $24.


Oh, I know the full size candles are in stock, they were last week, too. I have just been waiting for the mini versions. I prefer to have several mini sizes in different scents, than only one big one in one scent. I can't afford a bunch of large ones, lol. 

I am also waiting for some Fall scented travel size lotions...I have a coupon for a free one, lol, and I have enough summer scents.


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

WitchyKitty said:


> Oh, I know the full size candles are in stock, they were last week, too. I have just been waiting for the mini versions. I prefer to have several mini sizes in different scents, than only one big one in one scent. I can't afford a bunch of large ones, lol.
> 
> I am also waiting for some Fall scented travel size lotions...I have a coupon for a free one, lol, and I have enough summer scents.


Yeah, I saw the Fall candles last week as well. I was really hoping they would have put them on sale today due to the new floor set. They were really trying to push the new wine hand soaps and were chasing people around the store pushing the wine candles. I may take a visit to White Barn tomorrow since they have a few of the new fall candles for $12 each. I saw pumpkin caramel latte was one of the select candles for $12.00.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Okay, so a few posts back, I told you guys about the large candles I found at Walmart in the air freshener aisle...here is a pic of two of them. My mom picked up the Caramel Apple one for me and the Caramel Cinnamon Roll one for herself. They smell sooooo good! They are basically a replica of Bath and Body Works large 3 wick candles...but at almost 1/5 the price, at only $4.93!! I love my B&BW scents, but we had to get these, too, for the price! I still have no idea why they are in the air freshener aisle, as they should be with the regular candles. They really don't smell like air freshener type scents...just yummy candles. You guys might wanna go check them out, just to have a few extra Fall scents on hand...or even as gifts! (They had other scents, too, including summer scents.)










Edit: Reviews on these at Walmart. com say that they smell just like B&BW ones, have just as good of a throw, and last even a bit longer than B&BW ones. I am also seeing great reviews on youtube for this brand of candles, as well.

Additional note: The youtube reviews have said they have been found both in the air freshener area and in the candle area...so if you can't find them in one area, check another.


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

I finally lit my pumpkin caramel latte candle tonight. Although I'm enjoying it and will be picking up one of this years candles, there is no pumpkin or latte scent in this candle. They should have called it "caramel corn". It's still a very nice candle but nothing that you would smell at Starbucks.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I'm still waiting for Walmart to put out their new Fall wax cubes for the season...I check every week. Today, I did find a "Simmering Apple Cider" scent, though. I think they had this scent over the holidays last year. I wondered if it was leftover from December, but then I saw that the picture is slightly different from the previous ones, so it's possible they decided it was popular to bring back for this season. Regardless as to if it's old or new, it smells good, so I picked it up. Hoping this means the new Fall ones will soon follow!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Well, I ran out of Summer scents...and I just couldn't break my rules and use a Fall scent, yet, so I dug into the stuff I bought at Yankee during the clearance sale and decided to melt a Yankee Campfire Treat wax tart. I figured, this scent could work for mid/late Summer, as well as Fall, so why not? Lol...it smells so good in here!!

Still no mini Fall candles or travel size lotions at the couple of B&BW I went to...I will check my local store tomorrow, but I am pretty sure I will have to wait a bit. The current small Fall displays just say this is a "Pumpkin Preview"...meaning the aren't truly completely coming out yet. Sigh...


----------



## Melanormal (Aug 15, 2012)

I found out about this place called Goth Rosary a few years ago--they make awesome perfumes and stuff. I've ordered from them a couple of times, and they have GREAT customer service. I absolutely love the "Mayhem" perfume. I don't wear it anytime except October, so the scent of it has started to mean Halloween to me.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Stopped by my local B&BW...yeah, still no Fall mini candles or travel lotions. They said they had no clue when that stuff would be in. I guess I will just have to keep checking. I still have those coupons to use, and I don't want to use them on more Summer stuff...I'd rather use them on the Fall stuff I want. Grrr...

Anyway, I decided to swing by Hobby Lobby and pick up one of those mini candles from there...bought Apple Pumpkin, as you can see. I just love this scent, no matter what the brand name is! I haven't met an apple/pumpkin scent I didn't like, yet! The Fall stuff is on sale 40% off, so this candle was only $1.79. (I seriously need to stop buying candles, lol.)


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

Is the throw to Yankee candle, WK?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

TheHalloweenKing said:


> Is the throw to Yankee candle, WK?


The little one I just bought from HL? I don't know...I haven't burned any of my Fall candles, yet. It's not time, lol. Cold sniff smells nice, though. They had three other scents that were similar to B&BW Fall scents.


----------



## His and Hearse (May 19, 2011)

Yankee Autumn Leaves is my number one choice of fall candles. Village Candles (kind of a poor man's Yankee found in grocery stores around here) put out a nice Mulled Cider that I like a lot too. 

Pumpkin Spice and Cider scents can vary widely by make. Some I like a lot; others are sickening.


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

Picked up Yankee candle Autumn In The Park today. The first burn was great for the first few hours. It smelled like a crisp sweet apple with a clean breezy scent. I really enjoyed it for the few hours I was able to smell it. Now, a few hours later I can smell nothing. Because of this, I can't recommend this candle.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

grim gravely said:


> Picked up Yankee candle Autumn In The Park today. The first burn was great for the first few hours. It smelled like a crisp sweet apple with a clean breezy scent. I really enjoyed it for the few hours I was able to smell it. Now, a few hours later I can smell nothing. Because of this, I can't recommend this candle.


Hmmm...good to know. I was considering that one. If it doesn't last, I wouldn't want to spend the money on it, though...maybe in tart form?


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

WitchyKitty said:


> Hmmm...good to know. I was considering that one. If it doesn't last, I wouldn't want to spend the money on it, though...maybe in tart form?


I'm very disappointed that this candle is just burning aimlessly with absolutely no throw. I walked out of the room a few times and there isn't a hint of the scent. I'm not willing to wait and see if the scent kicks in halfway. Unfortunately...back to the store this will go. The scent itself is very good and I would try it in tart form.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

grim gravely said:


> Picked up Yankee candle Autumn In The Park today. The first burn was great for the first few hours. It smelled like a crisp sweet apple with a clean breezy scent. I really enjoyed it for the few hours I was able to smell it. Now, a few hours later I can smell nothing. Because of this, I can't recommend this candle.


That's so disappointing!  That one was the one I was most interested in trying out of the new Fall YC scents. And does anyone else miss pumpkin in the line up? At least offer us one.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> Hmmm...good to know. I was considering that one. If it doesn't last, I wouldn't want to spend the money on it, though...maybe in tart form?


Good idea, WitchyKitty! I just hate spending that much money on a jar candle and then it has no throw. I want fragrance from my candles! At least with a tart you can try out the fragrance cheaper and know if you like it or not and how scented it will be.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Spookywolf said:


> And does anyone else miss pumpkin in the line up? At least offer us one.


(raises hand) Me Me Me Me!


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

His and Hearse said:


> Yankee Autumn Leaves is my number one choice of fall candles. Village Candles (kind of a poor man's Yankee found in grocery stores around here) put out a nice Mulled Cider that I like a lot too.
> 
> Pumpkin Spice and Cider scents can vary widely by make. Some I like a lot; others are sickening.


I love Yankee's Autumn Leaves scent. That one just screams Fall to me and has a very strong throw. But I think my absolute favorite Fall fragrance from Yankee was their Harvest Welcome that they retired a year or so back. That had the pumpkiney, spicy scents I just adore about Fall and Halloween. So yummy!


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

Spookywolf said:


> That's so disappointing!  That one was the one I was most interested in trying out of the new Fall YC scents. And does anyone else miss pumpkin in the line up? At least offer us one.


I miss pumpkin scents too. Usually anything with pumpkin has a weak throw or they rely on cloves and spices to make up for the pumpkin. I have had some awesome pumpkin scents in the past. Too bad anything with pumpkin has little pumpkin if any and heavy on spices.


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

Spookywolf said:


> I love Yankee's Autumn Leaves scent. That one just screams Fall to me and has a very strong throw. But I think my absolute Fall fragrance from Yankee was their Harvest Welcome that they retired a year or so back. That had the pumpkiney, spicy scents I just adore about Fall and Halloween. So yummy!
> 
> View attachment 248702


I remember Harvest Welcome...was it ever offered in the two wick tumbler? I don't have enough time in the day for the jar candles. Maybe I'll check the outlet store to see if they have any. If you recommend this then it must be good. I'm not into the candles that smell like a craft store during fall.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

grim gravely said:


> I remember Harvest Welcome...was it ever offered in the two wick tumbler? I don't have enough time in the day for the jar candles. Maybe I'll check the outlet store to see if they have any. If you recommend this then it must be good. I'm not into the candles that smell like a craft store during fall.


I know they had 2-wicks when YC carried it in the store. They had it available in all the jar sizes, tarts, and votives too. Of course scent is personal for everyone, so what I like you may not, but the throw on that candle was amazing and strong (not overpowering, knock you down strong, but it carried) and the scent was absolutely delicious. It might be too spicy for you though, if you're not a fan of fall spices, but the pumpkin scent is in there too. It was an all around, well balanced candle that you could actually smell throughout the house. Why do they always retire the fragrances I like most?


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

GHOSTLY TREATS









In addition to Witches Brew and Candy Corn, I believe this scent was the new special Halloween scent released last year. I had picked up a few of these votives to try. I honestly don’t know what to expect. Cold sniff test is very sweet and… vanilla. Yet there is something more. Peppermint? I don’t know. So I melted it and absolutely love it! It’s sweet without being that heavy sickening sweet. It’s a sweet and vanilla scent. There is a third note that is blended beautifully with it but it’s almost like a tiny tad of… peppermint? Eucalyptus maybe? Well the YC description is “The scent of goeey toasted marshmallows is a haunting reminder of sharing spooky tales around a Halloween bonfire.” Oh so that’s it! It’s a marshmallow scented candle, only I never really liked those before! haha OK I think I’m wrong about mint being the third scent BUT I am not getting smokiness which I think was in one of the marshmallow campfire ones I tried before (that I did not care for). So I absolutely loved this and I am not a fan of ‘sweet sweet’ candles. This has a lightness to it, but still a strong throw at the same time. I don’t really get a Halloween trigger from this scent, BUT sure. Why not. Isn’t it all about the sugar high anyway on Halloween? haha I say take the ghost off the label and melt this candle from Halloween right through Christmas! LOL
I’m going to give Ghostly Treats a 4 plus plus plus pumpkins!     +++
I really am surprised… but I liked it a lot!


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Thanks for that review Hilda! I don't generally like sweet scents, so I decided to dig out a Patchouli tart and melt half with half a Ghostly Treat to see if it would smell Witches Brew-adjacent, and it ended up smelling pretty good. Nice woodsy Patchouli layered with a little marshmallow/s'mores sweetness. Very nice.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Ween12amEternal said:


> Thanks for that review Hilda! I don't generally like sweet scents, so I decided to dig out a Patchouli tart and melt half with half a Ghostly Treat to see if it would smell Witches Brew-adjacent, and it ended up smelling pretty good. Nice woodsy Patchouli layered with a little marshmallow/s'mores sweetness. Very nice.


Ok now... THAT is seriously brilliant fragrance mixology there!!


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

My favorite is Mainstay's Apple Pumpkin candle from Wal-Mart.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I have the Harvest Welcome in a tart that I found during the clearance sale. I love it. It's definitely a very spicy scent, at least, from what I can smell through the wrapper.

I also have tarts of both Campfire Treat and Ghostly Treats...again, difficult to get the full scent through the wrapper, but from what I can smell, I thought they were the same scent, just one had Halloween packaging. I guess I'll find out when I use it...but that won't be until closer to Halloween, more than likely. I'm using a Campfire Treat, as I type, lol. I love the toasted marshmallow scents!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

I saw that there is a NEW Halloween candle this year. Black Magic. How exciting.
Except I must be hallucinating, because I am trying to read the fine print and I must be mistaken on the description... "A provocative mix of black leather, patchouli, smoky incense and sweet vanilla, all cloaked in musk and eerily mysterious.

No. Seriously. Leather + patchouli + smoky + incense + vanilla + musk = a mystery to me!! haha 
I am dying to try this just because that sounds... either wonderful for a witches kitchen or truly frightful! hahahahaha


----------



## SalemWitch (Jul 21, 2014)

Hilda: the jar is nice looking too!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Love the jar...but I don't like leather, patchouli or musk, lol.


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

Found these two old scents at Gordman's tonight. They also had Cider Web.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Is Campfire Treats a YC candle or B&BW? I've never tried any of the smoky scents before for fear that they would too bitter but that one sounds good.


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

Spookywolf said:


> Is Campfire Treats a YC candle or B&BW? I've never tried any of the smoky scents before for fear that they would too bitter but that one sounds good.


Campfire Treats is a Yankee Candle. Marshmallow Fireside is B&BW.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

grim gravely said:


> Campfire Treats is a Yankee Candle. Marshmallow Fireside is B&BW.


Would you say they smell the same? And better question, are they both still available.


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

Spookywolf said:


> Would you say they smell the same? And better question, are they both still available.


Campfire Treats smells sweeter and Marshmallow Fireside has a smokiness scent to it. They aren't similar but they are the same type of scent. Campfire Treats returned for SAS and I've seen it at the outlet store. Marshmallow Fireside is available now at BBW.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I love both Campfire Treats and Marshmallow Fireside!!! Slightly different, but both so wonderful. There isn't anything I dislike about either scent. (They have Halloween versions of these, too. Trick or Treat is Marshmallow Fireside at B&BW, and we are pretty sure Ghostly Treats is the same, or very similar to, Campfire Treats at Yankee.) I have had, or currently have, all four of these scents. One of my fave types of scents.

(I have been using Yankee Campfire Treats for three days or so now, and I actually think it has a tiny bit of smoky scent, but B&BW has a little more smokiness. The smoky scent isn't like actual "smoke"...but, oh, how to explain, just like the scent of a toasted marshmallow, lol. The toasted part, lol.)


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Wanted to mention that Yankee is running their $1 tarts and votives coupon this weekend, good thru Sunday. Good chance to sample some of the new scents w/o commitment to a big, pricey candle if you don't like it.


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

Spookywolf said:


> Wanted to mention that Yankee is running their $1 tarts and votives coupon this weekend, good thru Sunday. Good chance to sample some of the new scents w/o commitment to a big, pricey candle if you don't like it.


In my case, a big pricey unscented candle.


----------



## notoriousliz (Aug 8, 2015)

grim gravely said:


> In my case, a big pricey unscented candle.


Completely agree. I've been into scents for years. Scented candles, scented wax tarts, scented bath products. It's my area of expertise lol. And I feel Yankee is just about the weakest throwing wax on the market. Which is sad because they used to be best of the best. No offense to anyone who loves them. Just my two cents. I never buy Yankee stuff anymore (other than Boney Bunch figurines and the occasional tart warmer/candle holder).


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

I love reading/listening to candle reviews (thanks again Hilda! and you need to review more candle brands!) Not sure if you guys have caught any of these yet, but there's a guy on Youtube called Hearth and Soul that does some really good scent reviews on candles. He reviews top shelf stuff like B&BW and YC all the way to the opposite extreme with $4 Walmart candles. I find his descriptions very accurate and he always remembers to include the individual fragrance notes in the scent. He also includes the strength of the fragrance throw - which is very important to me- and the burn quality. Check him out the next time you're on Youtube.


----------



## Barbie K (Jul 1, 2015)

notoriousliz said:


> Completely agree. I've been into scents for years. Scented candles, scented wax tarts, scented bath products. It's my area of expertise lol. And I feel Yankee is just about the weakest throwing wax on the market. Which is sad because they used to be best of the best. No offense to anyone who loves them. Just my two cents. I never buy Yankee stuff anymore (other than Boney Bunch figurines and the occasional tart warmer/candle holder).


What candles do you recommend? Yankee candles are not that they use to be. I was using Scentsy wax and that too has gotten weak.


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

Spookywolf said:


> I love reading/listening to candle reviews (thanks again Hilda! and you need to review more candle brands!) Not sure if you guys have caught any of these yet, but there's a guy on Youtube called Hearth and Soul that does some really good scent reviews on candles. He reviews top shelf stuff like B&BW and YC all the way to the opposite extreme with $4 Walmart candles. I find his descriptions very accurate and he always remembers to include the individual fragrance notes in the scent. He also includes the strength of the fragrance throw - which is very important to me- and the burn quality. Check him out the next time you're on Youtube.


There are a few good reviewers on Youtube that I trust. You should check out tinadivalicious, I trust his opinion the most and that's not knocking on any other reviewer. His reviews are very thought out and I appreciate that. There are a bunch of other reviewers that I really enjoy too.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I was looking for reviews and there was a youtube couple who did some nice reviews. Lizz and Will Love Scents. They seem to do a nice variety of candles, too.

I have always preferred B&BWs candles, and Better Homes and Gardens wax cubes at Walmart. Those are my two main go to brands I use. Now, I am including Walmarts 719 Walnut Ave candles, too. 

I occasionally find others here and there each year that I pick up in other random brands and stores, too...like the little jar candle from Hobby Lobby's Fall section that I found this year. I have gotten jar candles from Big Lots before, too, that were nice. Joann Fabrics gets nice candles and wax cubes in, on occasion, and so does Menards. All different, random brands, so no way to tell you what they were. (I am picky about my wax cube/tart brands, because I have found, that while they smell wonderful, some brands have softer wax and it's really hard to remove/clean from the was warmers compared to others.)

Yankee, I usually just grab some of my fave scents in wax tarts...unless someone gives me a bigger candle.


----------



## notoriousliz (Aug 8, 2015)

Barbie K said:


> What candles do you recommend? Yankee candles are not that they use to be. I was using Scentsy wax and that too has gotten weak.


I'm a huge supporter of Bath and Body Works candles, and have even enjoyed the Walmart "BBW knockoff" candles called 719 Walnut Avenue. I would recommend either heartily. For wax tarts I tend to support small business on etsy and the like, as I find they simply throw better.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I just went to Walmart and they finally put out their Fall candles and wax cubes! Yay! They had a ton of different cube scents, and many of them in the candle form, too. I grabbed three wax cube scents...my usual Farm Apple Pumpkin, one that was a berry pumpkin scent and another I will save for Thanksgiving called something like Thankful harvest. There was also whipped pumpkin and blackberry cider scents that I loved, but I have soooo many candles and wax things now for Fall, I had to stop myself from buying them all. Those were some of the Better Homes and Gardens scents...there was a ton of the Scentstionals scents, too, for Fall.
Seriously, I have been collecting so many scents from everywhere, I think I have enough to last several years, lol. It's time to stop now!  (Yet, I just can't stop myself from buying more, lol. I still really really want a Vanilla Pumpkin Marshmallow candle from B&BW...)


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> I just went to Walmart and they finally put out their Fall candles and wax cubes! Yay! They had a ton of different cube scents, and many of them in the candle form, too. I grabbed three wax cube scents...my usual Farm Apple Pumpkin, one that was a berry pumpkin scent and another I will save for Thanksgiving called something like Thankful harvest.


I wonder if their Thankful Harvest smells anything like Yankee's Be Thankful scent that they retired a year or two ago. That one was awesome and had a great throw. I might have to try some Walmart wax cubes; I've never bought them before. Can you get more than one time melting them, or is it a one time deal, then change them out?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Spookywolf said:


> I wonder if their Thankful Harvest smells anything like Yankee's Be Thankful scent that they retired a year or two ago. That one was awesome and had a great throw. I might have to try some Walmart wax cubes; I've never bought them before. Can you get more than one time melting them, or is it a one time deal, then change them out?


Some scents last longer than others, so it depends. I usually use each cube for two days...but I've had some last one day and some last three, before. (It would depend on how long you warm them for, too, each time, so it's hard to say how many times you can use them...same for all wax melts.) My fave Fall one over the past three years so far is still Farm Apple Pumpkin...great throw and long lasting. They are a six pack, and for $2, it's a good deal. I like the scents of the other brands, but the Better Homes and gardens brand is easier to remove from the warmer, so I tend to stick with that brand, now, mostly.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Well since we're on that topic, I'd like to ask opinions from those that use tart warmers - as far as cleaning them out. I have a tart warmer with a removable dish that makes it so much easier. But getting the wax out tends to be messy. What I've been doing is emptying it out with the wax melted into liquid and just pouring it into a disposable cup, etc. then trying to wipe the dish out before it cools and solidifies too much. Still a messy job though, but I can get it cleaned out quick and change to another tart to melt. How do you clean out your tart warmers?


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

I've been on a roll this month finishing off candles. I just finished Yankee Candle's Cider Web. I'm good with that scent for the season and possibly next year too. lol I don't need to grab another anytime soon. I love the scent and have purchased it every year but I've moved on. Every time I finish off another candle from my stash I feel like less of a hoarder.


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

Spookywolf said:


> Well since we're on that topic, I'd like to ask opinions from those that use tart warmers - as far as cleaning them out. I have a tart warmer with a removable dish that makes it so much easier. But getting the wax out tends to be messy. What I've been doing is emptying it out with the wax melted into liquid and just pouring it into a disposable cup, etc. then trying to wipe the dish out before it cools and solidifies too much. Still a messy job though, but I can get it cleaned out quick and change to another tart to melt. How do you clean out your tart warmers?


What I do is take ice cubes and let it sit on top of the hardened wax for a few minutes and the wax will pop right now. No messy cleanup, just wipe the dish dry. Another trick I have learned is to put the dish in the freezer for a few minutes. The wax will pop right out and your ready to go.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I used to pour them out when melted, then wipe it out, too. Now, I just let it harden back up then pop it out with a knife or screwdriver...something flat. The Better Homes and Gardens are a harder wax, so it pops out easier than softer wax brands. Yankee tarts pop out fairly easily, too. (Though, i break each Yankee tart into three or four chunks and use them one at a time...no idea how easily a whole wax tart would pop out. 

If I happen to use a softer wax cube, I still just dump them when hot. I haven't tried the freezing method yet.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Since this years YC's fall offering were a bit of a mixed bag for me, (I still am happy with my old time favorites from them) I went into B&BW to see what they had. They had all the new candles in their beauty products line and in large candles. They had NO sampler size candles. I'm just not ready to splurge on any larger candles without sampling them first. The sales associate had zero information to help me with the candle line either.

All I could find was two small 'fall type' candles, White Barn? 'Thanksgiving Morning. Pumpkin Pecan Waffles' and White Barn 'Thanksgiving Harvest' Sweet Cinnamon Pumpkin'. I have to admit at $4.50 a pop. I am a bit... put back.

Can anyone tell me. Are these new scents. Why do they say White Barn. Why do they reference Thanks giving. LOL I am so confused. LOL 
I am used to walking into a YC store and there is the display with the 'new fall fragrances'. These sales people seemed almost not interested in talking candles with me. I've been in there twice now and got the same response.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

White Barn is a sister store associated with B&BW. They sell entirely candles and room scents, while B&BW has the body care and such. Same company. B&BW will usually stock both their own labeled candles and the White Barn ones. Some of the scents are the same, some are specific to each store. It's all the same, though. 

Yes, they only have the $4.50 mini candles for sampling. They are the smallest they make. I try to buy them in 3's for the multiple discount, and use my 20% off coupon, as well. It helps on the price. (or wait until semiannual sales, lol) They always have Fall and Thanksgiving scents each year (the thanksgiving scents are really just harvest scents and work all season. I really like one of them, the "Harvest Gathering" one). The Halloween candle will come out at the same time as the Halloween luminaries and such in September, usually. The Halloween candle is sometimes a regular Fall candle with a new Halloween label on it...like last year, was Trick or Treat, which I thought was basically Marshmallow Fireside, if I remember correctly. 

As for the variety of mini candles and other scents, they are just starting to slowly put them out. The main Fall/Halloween set is supposed to be September 9th...so check back then for the full selection. They tend to have the usual favorites, like Sweet Cinnamon Pumpkin, Marshmallow Fireside, Leaves, ect, then they make new scents (or old scents with new names, lol) each season. The only two Fall mini candles my store had at this point were Sweet Cinnamon Pumpkin and Pumpkin Cupcake...they were out on the Pumpkin Preview display stand with the body care.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you WitchyKitty for that detailed explanation. I think I've got it now. 
I still think I am looking for an Heirloom Pumpkin candle that (I believe it was you) recommended previously. 
I appreciate your assistance.


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

Everything WitchyKitty has said is true. I want to add one piece of information that you may find helpful. Sometimes the candle will go on sale for $12 each. A lot of time when the candles go on sale Bath & Body Works will exclude the White Barn packaging candles in the sale. The reason for this? One associate explained that the White Barn labeled candles are what they offer all year and that's why they don't include them in the sale. I find this to be untrue, especially since some of our seasonal favorites are offered in a White Barn packaging this year. Farmstand Apple is not always available and Salty Caramel is as seasonal as Pumpkin Pecan Waffles. It's just another excuse for them to charge full price for some of their candles when they go on sale.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Oh, Heirloom Pumpkin...yummmmmmm. I simply cannot wait to burn that one!! 

Oh, and one more thing about the mini's...if you didn't already notice, there are two styles of minis: the regular round glass jar and they also have mini mason jars, too. They are all the same price, just different jar shapes. I love the mason jar ones because the lid screws on and I can clean out and keep the jars to use for SO many other things. The other regular jars sometimes have lids that just set down on the jar...and lately, no lids at all! That makes me so mad. I have no idea why they stopped making lids on many of them. Like I said, I like to keep and reuse both the mini masons and the lidded regular ones...I have no extra use for the ones without lids. Having the cute little lidded jars to keep and reuse after the candle is spent makes the price a little less bothersome for me, hahaha.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> Oh, Heirloom Pumpkin...yummmmmmm. I simply cannot wait to burn that one!!
> 
> Oh, and one more thing about the mini's...if you didn't already notice, there are two styles of minis: the regular round glass jar and they also have mini mason jars, too. They are all the same price, just different jar shapes. I love the mason jar ones because the lid screws on and I can clean out and keep the jars to use for SO many other things. The other regular jars sometimes have lids that just set down on the jar...and lately, no lids at all! That makes me so mad. I have no idea why they stopped making lids on many of them. Like I said, I like to keep and reuse both the mini masons and the lidded regular ones...I have no extra use for the ones without lids. Having the cute little lidded jars to keep and reuse after the candle is spent makes the price a little less bothersome for me, hahaha.


I noticed that the last time I was at the store! What's up with no lids?? I refuse to buy a candle without a lid because I think they dry out and the fragrance just seems to evaporate or something. With my candle hoarding tendencies, I like to put some back for a while before I burn them, so no lid is no sale for me.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Spookywolf said:


> I noticed that the last time I was at the store! What's up with no lids?? I refuse to buy a candle without a lid because I think they dry out and the fragrance just seems to evaporate or something. With my candle hoarding tendencies, I like to put some back for a while before I burn them, so no lid is no sale for me.


That, too. The lids hold the scent in longer. I only buy the ones with some kind of lid. On the topic of lids, though, I love the fancy bronze colored decorated lids they have been using on the Fall stuff this year and last year. I have several cleaned out little jars with lids that have pretty leaf designs on them.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

YES!! I thought the same thing. I would love the mini mason jar for other uses. What a bummer! C'mon. Give us something for our $4.50. haha
I will. Keep my eye out for an Heirloom Pumpkin. Looking forward to it.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Hilda said:


> YES!! I thought the same thing. I would love the mini mason jar for other uses. What a bummer! C'mon. Give us something for our $4.50. haha
> I will. Keep my eye out for an Heirloom Pumpkin. Looking forward to it.


Thankfully, the mini mason jars always have a lid.

The thing about B&BW candles, though, is that it was Heirloom Pumpkin last year...but this year, could have a different name, but be the same candle. So, you have to memorize the scent of ones you like, then if it doesn't come out the following year, do a sniff test of other ones to see if they relabeled it, lol. If I see it available, I'll let you know.


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

Recently they have been good about giving us candles with the lids...at least the fall candles. My guess is they know fall is their biggest selling season so they included the lids. We stall see what the holiday candles bring. The lids do preserve the oils longer and extend the shelf life of the candles. During SAS sale I purchased a few older candles that I knew had a great throw but since they were mixed in together and many candles didn't have a lid I got no throw from them. Around SAS time people go lid crazy and grab lids from any candle they can find in the store. That's why I like to make my purchases early on in the sale. 
Heirloom pumpkin is such a great candle. If you do find one or if it comes back get ready to smell like that candle even when you leave the house. lol Its the most authentic smelling pumpkin candle Bath & Body Works offers.


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

WitchyKitty said:


> Thankfully, the mini mason jars always have a lid.
> 
> The thing about B&BW candles, though, is that it was Heirloom Pumpkin last year...but this year, could have a different name, but be the same candle. So, you have to memorize the scent of ones you like, then if it doesn't come out the following year, do a sniff test of other ones to see if they relabeled it, lol. If I see it available, I'll let you know.


Yes Heirloom Pumpkin has gone through a few name changes. First it was called "Perfect Autumn Pumpkin"...still my favorite candle from them. It had a sweeter scent and was perfect in every way. Then they changed the name to Pumpkin Patch and the scent became a little spicier. It was then called Pumpkin Carving and last year Heirloom Pumpkin.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

They have the plug in room scent of Heirloom Pumpkin available online...hopefully that means they will bring back the candle, too.


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

WitchyKitty said:


> They have the plug in room scent of Heirloom Pumpkin available online...hopefully that means they will bring back the candle, too.


I'm surprised they don't have a Halloween themed candle this year like the Trick Or Treat candle last year. I understand more candles are coming on the 9th but we haven't heard anything yet. 
Started burning Yankee's Pumpkin Pie today and I prefer B&BW version over it...hands down. The Yankee version is nice and does have a pumpkin pie scent but it's layered with a weird buttery scent. I'm going to give it a few more burns and see if I like it enough to keep it but B&BW is much better.


----------



## StacyN (May 26, 2013)

I saw that as well. I really , really hope they bring it back !! Heirloom Pumpkin is one of my favorites and I only have 2 left!! This candle addict needs at least 3 spares to feel comfortable hahahah

I agree about the no lids thing. I refuse to buy those.


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

StacyN said:


> I saw that as well. I really , really hope they bring it back !! Heirloom Pumpkin is one of my favorites and I only have 2 left!! This candle addict needs at least 3 spares to feel comfortable hahahah
> 
> I agree about the no lids thing. I refuse to buy those.


I should have stocked up when they were 75% off at White Barn a few months ago.


----------



## StacyN (May 26, 2013)

grim gravely said:


> I should have stocked up when they were 75% off at White Barn a few months ago.


Awwww seriously? I couldn't find any in the clearance section of any of the B&BW stores I went to.


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

StacyN said:


> Awwww seriously? I couldn't find any in the clearance section of any of the B&BW stores I went to.


White Barn had them on clearance for the 75% off. I'm sure by now they are sold out.


----------



## StacyN (May 26, 2013)

Oh I'm sure you're right. Dang it! Well, fingers crossed they bring it back out this year.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

WitchyKitty said:


> The thing about B&BW candles, though, is that it was Heirloom Pumpkin last year...but this year, could have a different name, but be the same candle. So, you have to memorize the scent of ones you like, then if it doesn't come out the following year, do a sniff test of other ones to see if they relabeled it, lol. If I see it available, I'll let you know.


Well that's just stoopid.  Don't make me go sniffing around. Just label the dang candle and take my money. hahahaha


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

grim gravely said:


> but it's layered with a weird buttery scent.


I know JUST what you mean about that scent. I am not a big fan of it either!


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

Hilda said:


> I know JUST what you mean about that scent. I am not a big fan of it either!


I really wanted to like that candle but the butter note kills it.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

That's how I got my Heirloom Pumpkin...very last one on Clearance at B&BW...

Good to know about the Yankee Pumpkin Pie scent...I want my Pumpkin pie tarts and candles to smell as such...not like butter, loll


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

WitchyKitty said:


> That's how I got my Heirloom Pumpkin...very last one on Clearance at B&BW...
> 
> Good to know about the Yankee Pumpkin Pie scent...I want my Pumpkin pie tarts and candles to smell as such...not like butter, loll


I'm finding with a lot of the Yankee candles...especially fall candles, there are hidden notes in the candle that you don't detect on cold. Then when you burn the candle your like...whoa! if I knew this candle would smell like this I would have never purchased it.


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

I hope it's OK to mention somewhere other than BBW 

While I do enjoy their candles I will be holding out until Black Phoenix Trading Post releases their Halloween editions. I have some that have never been lit and they still have throw through out the room. Over the past couple years I have ordered Sweet Ginger and Frankincense, Pumpkin Cookies and Dead Leaves and Desolation. Also Their sister site Black Phoenix Alchemy Lab will have several new and returning favorites perfume oils for Halloween, Those who know about this know what a blast stalking their Halloween update is.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Nox Eterna said:


> I hope it's OK to mention somewhere other than BBW
> 
> While I do enjoy their candles I will be holding out until Black Phoenix Trading Post releases their Halloween editions. I have some that have never been lit and they still have throw through out the room. Over the past couple years I have ordered Sweet Ginger and Frankincense, Pumpkin Cookies and Dead Leaves and Desolation. Also Their sister site Black Phoenix Alchemy Lab will have several new and returning favorites perfume oils for Halloween, Those who know about this know what a blast stalking their Halloween update is.


Yep! We talk about any brand of Fall scents in this thread! Candles, wax melts, room scents, soaps, lotions...any Fall scent item and brand! 

I have not heard of this brand, yet...I'll have to go peek at it. Pumpkin Cookie sounds lovely...


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

They probably won't release them until early- mid September.
I'll post here when they do
And pumpkin cookie IS lovely : )


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

Nox Eterna said:


> I hope it's OK to mention somewhere other than BBW
> 
> While I do enjoy their candles I will be holding out until Black Phoenix Trading Post releases their Halloween editions. I have some that have never been lit and they still have throw through out the room. Over the past couple years I have ordered Sweet Ginger and Frankincense, Pumpkin Cookies and Dead Leaves and Desolation. Also Their sister site Black Phoenix Alchemy Lab will have several new and returning favorites perfume oils for Halloween, Those who know about this know what a blast stalking their Halloween update is.


I'm always looking to try new candle companies. Thanks for mentioning a new company that I haven't heard before.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Nox Eterna said:


> I hope it's OK to mention somewhere other than BBW
> 
> While I do enjoy their candles I will be holding out until Black Phoenix Trading Post releases their Halloween editions. I have some that have never been lit and they still have throw through out the room. Over the past couple years I have ordered Sweet Ginger and Frankincense, Pumpkin Cookies and Dead Leaves and Desolation. Also Their sister site Black Phoenix Alchemy Lab will have several new and returning favorites perfume oils for Halloween, Those who know about this know what a blast stalking their Halloween update is.


Hey thanks for the tip! I haven't heard of them either. And I just have to ask, what in the world does Dead Leaves and Desolation smell like? I just love that name, how creepy Halloweeny!


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

Spookywolf said:


> Hey thanks for the tip! I haven't heard of them either. And I just have to ask, what in the world does Dead Leaves and Desolation smell like? I just love that name, how creepy Halloweeny!


Well, here's the description for that:
A barren grove, silent. Dry, crumbling oak leaves dance through the skeletal, grasping arms of ancient trees.
And if you can imagine that visual....that's exactly how it smells

Here are reviews of all the candles Halloween and other....http://www.bpal.org/forum/188-illumination/


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

I needed to light something that would take away the horrible scent from the Yankee pumpkin pie candle. The B&BW pumpkin sugar cookie did the trick very well. Did I mention before how much I love this candle? Instant throw and strong. If you love pumpkin pecan waffles or bakery scents you will love this candle. I don't care for the overly sweet syrup smell from PPW but I love this candle.


----------



## StacyN (May 26, 2013)

grim gravely said:


> I'm surprised they don't have a Halloween themed candle this year like the Trick Or Treat candle last year. I understand more candles are coming on the 9th but we haven't heard anything yet.
> Started burning Yankee's Pumpkin Pie today and I prefer B&BW version over it...hands down. The Yankee version is nice and does have a pumpkin pie scent but it's layered with a weird buttery scent. I'm going to give it a few more burns and see if I like it enough to keep it but B&BW is much better.


Yankee's Pumpkin Pie smells nice cold...but when it is burning ( or in my case, warming) it makes me feel nauseous. I had to give mine away. I normally love anything pumpkin, but that one quite literally made me sick.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

StacyN said:


> Yankee's Pumpkin Pie smells nice cold...but when it is burning ( or in my case, warming) it makes me feel nauseous. I had to give mine away. I normally love anything pumpkin, but that one quite literally made me sick.


I hate when that happens. It's amazing how some of the candles, you can love... but then you get that headache and queasy feeling. 
That's too bad. Sorry that happened.


----------



## StacyN (May 26, 2013)

Hilda said:


> I hate when that happens. It's amazing how some of the candles, you can love... but then you get that headache and queasy feeling.
> That's too bad. Sorry that happened.


Awww...thanks, HIlda. I guess I'll have to fall back on one of my other 10 or 15 fall candles... 
I need help. Serious candle buying intervention... hahaha


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I am kicking myself for not getting a picture of it, but Tuesday Morning is carrying a candle with a Halloweeny label, in "Vanilla Tobacco" that smells heavenly! Provided of course, you like the smell of sweet tobacco, which I do.  My late father smoked Swisher Sweets. This isn't very similar to that, but I loved it anyway. I only saw one size, and it was a jarred candle (metal jar, I believe, I know the cap was metal and it was cylindrical). It was $9.99.

EDITED TO ADD: I Googled it to see if I could find more info. I think that it may be this one. I know that our TJ Maxx store carries this brand, as well:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/281777164669?ul_noapp=true&chn=ps&lpid=82


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

StacyN said:


> Awww...thanks, HIlda. I guess I'll have to fall back on one of my other 10 or 15 fall candles...
> I need help. Serious candle buying intervention... hahaha


I have enough candles to fall back on myself too. I'm trying to use up some of the stash before the rest of fall candles are released.


----------



## StacyN (May 26, 2013)

grim gravely said:


> I have enough candles to fall back on myself too. I'm trying to use up some of the stash before the rest of fall candles are released.


Ahhhh...this is where my candle addiction rears it's ugly head. I can't bring myself to use them unless I know I will be able to get them again. So I always keep a back up of at least 2 of each of my favorite scents in my candle cupboard. It's bad...hahahaha


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

StacyN said:


> Ahhhh...this is where my candle addiction rears it's ugly head. I can't bring myself to use them unless I know I will be able to get them again. So I always keep a back up of at least 2 of each of my favorite scents in my candle cupboard. It's bad...hahahaha


I used to be that way until I noticed some of the candles scent turned...and not for the better. Also, some of the stronger scents are throwing a little weaker when I burn them now. I'm all for hauling but I'm trying to use them up within a year so I get the full value of the candle.

I'm still asking myself why I needed to haul 15 Vanilla Snowflake candles.


----------



## StacyN (May 26, 2013)

grim gravely said:


> I used to be that way until I noticed some of the candles scent turned...and not for the better. Also, some of the stronger scents are throwing a little weaker when I burn them now. I'm all for hauling but I'm trying to use them up within a year so I get the full value of the candle.
> 
> I'm still asking myself why I needed to haul 15 Vanilla Snowflake candles.


Wow!!! Now that is a haul!!! 

I haven't had the experience of mine turning or weakening yet...but I will bear that in mind. Thanks.


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

StacyN said:


> Wow!!! Now that is a haul!!!
> 
> I haven't had the experience of mine turning or weakening yet...but I will bear that in mind. Thanks.


It's mostly the bath and body works that weaken. The Yankee Candles...well, they have to smell to begin with in order to turn.  I'm kidding!!!


----------



## StacyN (May 26, 2013)

Oh you're right about that! I find that Yankee candles are about 50/50 now. You have a 50% chance to get a dud every time. When they're good, they are wonderful...but then you'll get the ones that smell for about 10 minutes and then...nothing. It's sad. The quality has gone down while the price has gone up.


----------



## StacyN (May 26, 2013)

This has obviously not stopped me from rolling the dice and buying my favorite scents still. hahaha It wouldn't be Halloween without Witches Brew!


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

StacyN said:


> This has obviously not stopped me from rolling the dice and buying my favorite scents still. hahaha It wouldn't be Halloween without Witches Brew!


Same here, I'm going full force on the fall candles. LOL
I had to finish up last years fall first so I could fully enjoy the new candles. The Trick Or Treat at Home Goods from Yankee smells really good this year. I have my eye on that one next. However, Yankee candles never true die. It's like when you download something, the last bit of candle takes forever to finish. LOL


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I have seriously purchased waaaay too many Fall candles and wax melts this year. There are not enough days in the season for me to use them all up!!  I just cannot help myself, it's like a drug to me, hahaha! Must. Have. MORE.

I can totally agree, too, I love lighting a new candle...but I hate it when I am ready to try another one, and the candle looks like it should be done, but it just keeps on burning. It's like, "Just go out, already!!!"  

...I can say, though, that I have never stocked up 15 of any scent, before, lol...wow.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

10 more days until I get to put out my new Fall hand soaps!!!! I can't wait!!


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

WitchyKitty said:


> I have seriously purchased waaaay too many Fall candles and wax melts this year. There are not enough days in the season for me to use them all up!!  I just cannot help myself, it's like a drug to me, hahaha! Must. Have. MORE.
> 
> I can totally agree, too, I love lighting a new candle...but I hate it when I am ready to try another one, and the candle looks like it should be done, but it just keeps on burning. It's like, "Just go out, already!!!"
> 
> ...I can say, though, that I have never stocked up 15 of any scent, before, lol...wow.


Let's just say that was the year when many of the holiday candles were duds and I had no other choice. I'm not proud but they made great gifts.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Okay, I gave in and popped in an Apple Orchard wax melt. Mmmm...smells like apples all over my house! It has been so cool and breezy the past week, it might just as well be considered Fall already, anyway, lol. Besides, I have so many Fall scents to use up, now, i need to get started, hahaha!


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

WitchyKitty said:


> Okay, I gave in and popped in an Apple Orchard wax melt. Mmmm...smells like apples all over my house! It has been so cool and breezy the past week, it might just as well be considered Fall already, anyway, lol. Besides, I have so many Fall scents to use up, now, i need to get started, hahaha!


Is that the Apple Orchard melt from Walmart? I need a good apple scent to pair with Heirloom Pumpkin.


----------



## notoriousliz (Aug 8, 2015)

School started around here today, and that says "fall" to me. So I let the fall burning and melting commence!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

grim gravely said:


> Is that the Apple Orchard melt from Walmart? I need a good apple scent to pair with Heirloom Pumpkin.


Yes, it's the one from Walmart called Fresh orchard Apples...Better Homes and Gardens. It's just a nice, pure apple scent. I think I had another from there that was a clean apple scent...Apple Bobbin', maybe? I can't remember if that was just apple or not...I think it was, lol.


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

WitchyKitty said:


> Yes, it's the one from Walmart called Fresh orchard Apples...Better Homes and Gardens. It's just a nice, pure apple scent. I think I had another from there that was a clean apple scent...Apple Bobbin', maybe? I can't remember if that was just apple or not...I think it was, lol.


Thanks, I'm going to check it out. I have heard that this one sells out fast. I know one person who wiped the shelves clean when they restocked. lol


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

grim gravely said:


> Thanks, I'm going to check it out. I have heard that this one sells out fast. I know one person who wiped the shelves clean when they restocked. lol


Yes, this one and many other Fall ones sell out as soon as they put them out...that's why I stalk the store this time of year each year. If I don't buy the ones I want as soon as they hit, they will be gone the next time I go up there...even if it's just days later, lol.

(If you go to your store and they are out, you can always try online and do store pickup...sometimes they have stuff in back they never put out...)


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

WitchyKitty said:


> Okay, I gave in and popped in an Apple Orchard wax melt. Mmmm...smells like apples all over my house! It has been so cool and breezy the past week, it might just as well be considered Fall already, anyway, lol. Besides, I have so many Fall scents to use up, now, i need to get started, hahaha!


I'm chuckling. I knew you couldn't hold out until actual 'Autumn'.  You go girl! Living on the edge! hahaha


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Hilda said:


> I'm chuckling. I knew you couldn't hold out until actual 'Autumn'.  You go girl! Living on the edge! hahaha


Well, Fall, for me, starts Sept. 1st...even though it technically starts the 23rd this year. I go by meteorological dates...when the weather shows the season change. Sooooo...I'm only about a week early, lol.  Close enough. (I am still making myself wait to use my fall hand soaps, though. They will go out with the Fall decor.)


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

Fall is always the first of August to me. It goes by so fast every year that I try to find any excuse to enjoy it as much as I can. Today is a perfect fall day. It's windy, the windows are open. There is a nice breeze coming in and the clouds are preventing the sun from shining as much as possible. I'll take it!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Yes, like I said, it's totally Fall like here, too, which is why I decided to start my Fall scent early. It's only 71 degrees, sunny, windy and beautiful!! There is the warmth of the sun mixed with a definite crispness in the wind...perfect! I was out working with my pumpkin vines, smelling my apple wax melt in the air...ahhhhhh! Autumn is my absolute favorite time of year. it can be like this all year long and I'd be soooo happy! I can even see the very beginnings of the leaves turning...yay!


----------



## kingcoop80 (Jul 21, 2011)

we grabbed falling leaves from Dark Candles! I also have a glade pumpkin burning as I type this, but next week will be attending the Yankee Candle Halloween kick off party! will grab couple scents for sure~!


----------



## notoriousliz (Aug 8, 2015)

oopsies! It tried to double post! Sorry!


----------



## notoriousliz (Aug 8, 2015)

Oopsies! It tried to double post. Sorry about that.


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

I love that day of the dead skull warmer.


----------



## notoriousliz (Aug 8, 2015)

grim gravely said:


> I love that day of the dead skull warmer.


That one is coming home to mama! &#55357;&#56845;


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

No, no, no, this just won't do. The fragrance thread can't be all the way back on page 4!  And I posted this elsewhere today, but wanted to know if anyone had tried the Black Magic candle from YC yet? I got to sniff that one in the store today and was very intrigued by the scent. There are a lot of dark, smoky notes in it, but then there's that hit of sweet from the vanilla too. It's really hard to pin down on a description. But alas, they did not offer it in a tart or votive, so I couldn't justify $15.99 for a small tumbler to try it. I wish YC still had the Ghostly Treats scent out. I loved that one.


----------



## notoriousliz (Aug 8, 2015)

Spookywolf said:


> No, no, no, this just won't do. The fragrance thread can't be all the way back on page 4!  And I posted this elsewhere today, but wanted to know if anyone had tried the Black Magic candle from YC yet? I got to sniff that one in the store today and was very intrigued by the scent. There are a lot of dark, smoky notes in it, but then there's that hit of sweet from the vanilla too. It's really hard to pin down on a description. But alas, they did not offer it in a tart or votive, so I couldn't justify $15.99 for a small tumbler to try it. I wish YC still had the Ghostly Treats scent out. I loved that one.


Black Magic reminds me a little bit of a LUSH Cosmetics fragrance called "Lord of Misrule" which is patchouli, black pepper, and vanilla. It's an amazing fragrance. If YC threw worth a darn in my home I would have snatched it up this morning.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

As of yesterday, it is officially September and the start of my Fall season!!! (Even though Mother Nature is playing a seriously cruel joke and made it in the 90's this week...after weeks of 70's! Not normal and not cool!)

I decorated for Fall, put out all my Fall soaps and have been using my Fall candles and wax melts!! Woo-hoo!! Today, I have a lovely Yankee Apple Pumpkin wax tart going in my owl warmer...sigh...happiness...


----------



## Jennifer Sexton (Sep 2, 2015)

I just purchased it the other day and it's okay in my book. I originally LOVE the candy corn one but this year when I smelled it, it didn't smell the same ? I had a few extra that I had bought online but it really bummed me out!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Jennifer Sexton said:


> I just purchased it the other day and it's okay in my book. I originally LOVE the candy corn one but this year when I smelled it, it didn't smell the same �� I had a few extra that I had bought online but it really bummed me out!


The Yankee Apple Pumpkin tart I have is from last year that I bought on the clearance sale...so I couldn't tell you if it's the same as this year or not. I just know the one I have smells awesome...but I love any and all Apple/Pumpkin scents I've found so far, so I may be biased, lol.

Oh, and welcome to the forum!!


----------



## mb24 (Sep 7, 2013)

notoriousliz said:


> oopsies! It tried to double post! Sorry!



I'm not sure if you sell Scentsy but if not, I do, so I can help anyone out who wants something.


----------



## Jennifer Sexton (Sep 2, 2015)

mb24 said:


> I'm not sure if you sell Scentsy but if not, I do, so I can help anyone out who wants something.


Are there any specific scentsy scents you like best for fall time? I would be interested in ordering!


----------



## Hallow Girl (May 8, 2015)

Spookywolf said:


> No, no, no, this just won't do. The fragrance thread can't be all the way back on page 4!  And I posted this elsewhere today, but wanted to know if anyone had tried the Black Magic candle from YC yet? I got to sniff that one in the store today and was very intrigued by the scent. There are a lot of dark, smoky notes in it, but then there's that hit of sweet from the vanilla too. It's really hard to pin down on a description. But alas, they did not offer it in a tart or votive, so I couldn't justify $15.99 for a small tumbler to try it. I wish YC still had the Ghostly Treats scent out. I loved that one.


Campfire treats is the same as ghostly treats


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I LOVE THE HOCUS POCUS! That was my favorite and I have never found the scent since then. I miss that smell.



booswife02 said:


> I always collect tons of different fall scents from different places Last year my favorite Was Yankee Candles Pumpkin Ginger Bark. I just got Scentsys Hocus Pocus candle. It's kind of a neon yellowish green color. It gives me a bit of Halloween but not really a fall scent.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

I picked up a scent plug-in refill from Yankee the other day for their new Fall fragrance Autumn in the Park. Cold sniff on the candle version is a strong scent of apple as the top note so I thought that would be a winner to try for my plug-in. Well, I've had that going since yesterday and the apple scent has completely disappeared! Now all I'm getting is a scent that's faintly similar to Autumn Wreath. I don't have any issues with the Autumn Wreath fragrance by itself, but I didn't think that was what I was buying with this. I'm also not smelling this fragrance any further than about 3-4' from the plug-in. It's just odd that this scent seemed to "turn" so quickly and that the beloved apple scent I bought it for has completely evaporated. I don't think I would buy this one again. Should have just gotten the MacIntosh and been done with it. So disappointing.


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

I highly recommend this scent by Black Phoenix Alchemy: Carnaval Diabolique. I have been wearing it for about a week straight.... I accidentally bought two bottles, so its a good thing I like it I guess. LOL.










http://blackphoenixalchemylab.com/shop/carnaval-diabolique-2015/carnaval-diabolique/


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I lit my Pumpkin Apple candle from Hobby Lobby today...cold sniff it was lovely, similar to Yankee, B&BW and Better Homes and Gardens Apple/Pumpkin scents. I lit it...nothing. Barely any throw. I am having some sinus issues, It so I thought maybe it was just me...but my husband couldn't really smell it, either. Sigh. It might work in a very small room, but not so much anywhere else. I have it lit for ambiance, but turned on my wax warmer with it to get some scent in the house, lol. Oh well. Live and learn.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

booswife02 said:


> I always collect tons of different fall scents from different places Last year my favorite Was Yankee Candles Pumpkin Ginger Bark.


I got that votive to sample! Now I'm looking forward to melting it.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Oh my. I never realized the candles could 'turn'. I will have to be aware of that now. Thanks for the heads up!
It's 92 and humid. Where is that crisp autumn feeling so I can really get into full candle mood?!?! 

I am a little frustrated with our local B&BW. I’ve been in about five times and cannot find ANY small Autumnal sampler candles. They seem to be pushing the large ‘three wick candles’. The sales people are not interested in answering any candle questions other than showing me the large candles (over and over again). I was hoping to review a few of the B&BW candles for something different, but not going to happen. I only found two and I don’t think they are new. I’m still a bit miffed about how expensive the tiny candles are too since I am sampling them and there’s an equal chance I dislike a candle, and sampling these could get expensive. 

BATH & BODY WORKS ~ WHITE BARN
THANKSGIVING HARVEST ~ SWEET CINNAMON PUMPKIN









I don’t need to even lift this to my nose. It is really strong. I do get a deep pumpkin scent which I liked, but it was quickly overwhelmed with what I call a ‘hot’ cinnamon scent. That sharp spicy ‘red hots’ kind of cinnamon. As the candle melted, I was surprised that for how strong it is unlit, it did not have a great throw. Perhaps that is why they like those large three wick ones to get that scent throw going. LOL Well, the longer it melted the more the ‘hot cinnamon’ overpowered the pumpkin until finally I don’t think if you walked in and did not KNOW this was supposed to be a pumpkin scent, you would just think it was a spicy cinnamon candle. Not like baking cinnamon, but like you are chewing a stick of Big Red Gum. I found several descriptions online for this, “Relax into the homey comforts of fall with this inviting blend of harvest pumpkin, sweet vanilla cream and freshly ground cinnamon stick.” Also, “The perfect balance of sugar and spice - sweet butter, spicy pumpkin and vanilla cream.”  I also found a blog post that said it is a mix of Harvest Pumpkin, Spiced Clove and Vanilla Cream, and yet another that said it is Heirloom Pumpkin, Autumn Cinnamon and Whipped Vanilla. I’m new to the B&BW’s so I am not sure about those claims. OK, so I get it… it’s pumpkin, cinnamon and vanilla. Yet, after a while the cinnamon definitely is leading the pack. So that said, I think, if you like that ‘hot cinnamon’ you will love this candle as an autumnal option. I thought it too ‘hot’ for me.
I will give Sweet Cinnamon Pumpkin a more hot than sweet but yummy cinnamon gum three pumpkins.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Hilda, B&BW is setting their Fall/Halloween stuff tomorrow, Sept. 9th. The only Fall minis that would be out right now would be a few Pumpkin ones on the Pumpkin Preview table that all stores should have (Sweet Cinnamon Pumpkin, Pumpkin Cupcake or Caramel Pumpkin Swirl, I think, were part of it) and maybe a stray old one from last year if they have any clearance ones out. Check back after tomorrow and the main Fall/Halloween stuff should be out completely. The pumpkin ones are in the mini mason jar with lid style. There "should" be more mini mason jar ones and more regular jar ones after tomorrow. Both jar styles are considered the mini size and are priced the same. (The Pumpkin Preview stuff would be separate from the normal candle area...did you look around your store for this little table set up to find the mini pumpkin ones they currently have? Regardless, there will hopefully be more after tomorrow.)

I have new coupons that start tomorrow...20% off and free travel size...so I am stopping in then and hoping my store has the new stuff all set like they are supposed to!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

(...and yes, I agree the B&BW mini candles cost too much.  Even when I buy three to get the multiple price and use a coupon, they are still a bit much. I may not buy too many more Minis anymore, unless they go on clearance or I hit the rare, random cheaper multiple sale and have a coupon...)


----------



## CandyCornPrincess (Sep 3, 2014)

I went to Big Lots Saturday and found a few big, yummy bakery scented fall candles for $5! I only picked up one because I was concerned about their quality, but I am so happy I picked up the one I purchased. The candles are made by Living Colors, a Big Lots brand, and the sticker says it was made in the USA! It's a big, 19 oz candle (almost as big as Yankee Candle's 22 oz large candles). I have burned the Pumpkin Crumb Cake for about 8 hours total and it 's still not half way through the wax... The throw is good for a $5 candle, it carries through my living room and dining rooms. The wax does not pool quite as well as a Yankee or BBW candle, but it is not bad at all--especially for the price. I definitely recommend trying one of these candles if you're on a budget and love fall bakery scented candles but don't want to fork over the big bucks for a Yankee Candle. I will definitely be purchasing the others (I can't recall their names).


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I have had some good Big Lots candles in the past. Thanks for the info on this one!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

WitchyKitty said:


> Hilda, B&BW is setting their Fall/Halloween stuff tomorrow, Sept. 9th. The only Fall minis that would be out right now would be a few Pumpkin ones on the Pumpkin Preview table that all stores should have (Sweet Cinnamon Pumpkin, Pumpkin Cupcake or Caramel Pumpkin Swirl, I think, were part of it) and maybe a stray old one from last year if they have any clearance ones out. Check back after tomorrow and the main Fall/Halloween stuff should be out completely. The pumpkin ones are in the mini mason jar with lid style. There "should" be more mini mason jar ones and more regular jar ones after tomorrow. Both jar styles are considered the mini size and are priced the same. (The Pumpkin Preview stuff would be separate from the normal candle area...did you look around your store for this little table set up to find the mini pumpkin ones they currently have? Regardless, there will hopefully be more after tomorrow.)
> 
> I have new coupons that start tomorrow...20% off and free travel size...so I am stopping in then and hoping my store has the new stuff all set like they are supposed to!!!


You think anyone who works there could share this information with me?! hahaha
Thank you dear.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Okay, I just hit the new Fall set at B&BW...omgoodness, soooo many wonderful scents!! I exchanged my Caramel Pumpkin Swirl and Pumpkin Cupcake candles (which, when I brought them home, I noticed I already had several of and didn't need, hahaha) for two of the new ones. I grabbed the Pumpkin Pie and Vanilla Pumpkin Marshmallow!! Yay! I super really wanted those two scents and my store finally got them in!!! They smell awesome!!! 

I also used my free travel item coupon to get myself a new Fall lotion. All five new scents were fabulous...I had a hard time picking one! I went with Marshmallow Pumpkin Latte because it has vanilla in it and will go with my other body sprays and such. 










Hilda, and anyone looking for them, the mini candles of both jar styles were hidden all over the store, lol. You need to search everywhere if you want to find them all. There were some on the wall with the candle display, some still on the pumpkin preview table, some on the two new Fall tables and some on the Halloween display table! I wanted to grab a Spooky Vanilla Halloween candle, but they only had the big 3-wicks right now, and I can't afford one of those at the moment, so I'll hang on to my coupon and check back later for a medium or smaller size...or a good sale! I wanted to get the "Boo" (pumpkin carving), Radiant Red Maple, and also Apple Pumpkin candles, too, but that will have to wait, as well. Bills to pay, lol.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Someone mentioned Yankee's Pumpkin Ginger Bark scent and I just had to share this. I bought a single tart of that as an add-in for an accessories purchase recently, and that single little tart, wrapped in it's plastic vacuum wrapping was enough to scent up the whole carton. I could smell it as soon as I opened the box. Even later taking the box out to the trash, I could still smell the Pumpkin Ginger Bark fragrance. I have a larger jar of that that I've been hoarding like a miser because I love it so much and only want to burn it for "special" occasions, LOL. Yummy, strong fragrance with a good throw. That one is a keeper!


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

And Witchykitty, I love that owl!! How gorgeous! Is that a luminary as well?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

This owl is Scentsy...he's called "Whoot". It's one of my two owl wax warmers. I love it sooooo much, lol. He wasn't from B&BW...I just tend to take pics in front of him because there's decent light and he's cute with everything, hahaha!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

(However...B&BW had two white owls today with the fall stuff that I adored!!)


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

Not sure if this counts as a fragrance, but I read somewhere - possibly here? - that if you sprinkle cinnamon in your jack-o-lantern and put an actual candle in it, you get a very pleasing scent.


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

sneakykid said:


> Not sure if this counts as a fragrance, but I read somewhere - possibly here? - that if you sprinkle cinnamon in your jack-o-lantern and put an actual candle in it, you get a very pleasing scent.
> 
> View attachment 254968


I will have to try that.


----------



## Madjoodie (Jul 25, 2014)

For those of you with an Aldis nearby, they have three wick candles available this week for $3.99. The brand is Huntington Home, and the scents are Harvest Pumpkin, Apple Orchard, and Caramel Pecan Sticky Buns. I am currently burning the last one, and so far this is money well spent. I've bought a few other scents over the last year or so when offered, and haven't had a dud yet.


----------



## NightOwl32 (Aug 2, 2015)

Spookywolf said:


> Someone mentioned Yankee's Pumpkin Ginger Bark scent and I just had to share this. I bought a single tart of that as an add-in for an accessories purchase recently, and that single little tart, wrapped in it's plastic vacuum wrapping was enough to scent up the whole carton. I could smell it as soon as I opened the box. Even later taking the box out to the trash, I could still smell the Pumpkin Ginger Bark fragrance. I have a larger jar of that that I've been hoarding like a miser because I love it so much and only want to burn it for "special" occasions, LOL. Yummy, strong fragrance with a good throw. That one is a keeper!


Oh yeah, Maple Pancakes in kitchen and Pump Ging Bark in living room(both single wicks) and my house smells awesome! 
Once the dark, cooler nights come in, I'll start using Autumn Lodge and Autumn Leaves, very earthy and fragrant.


----------



## NightOwl32 (Aug 2, 2015)

Yankee Candle ' Campfire treats LG jar, pump ginger bark sm jar, salted caramel votive


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Wanted to mention that I saw Yankee Candle large jars at TJMaxx for $13. They had labels I hadn't seen in the retail stores though, but some were really fragrant. The one I was most surprised by was called Warm Baked Bread. It smelled exactly like someone had pulled out a loaf of just-baked bread from the oven. I'd never heard of that one before or a lot of the other scents, so I wonder where those Yankee fragrances came from. But for the price, you can't beat that for a large YC jar.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Spookywolf said:


> Wanted to mention that I saw Yankee Candle large jars at TJMaxx for $13. They had labels I hadn't seen in the retail stores though, but some were really fragrant. The one I was most surprised by was called Warm Baked Bread. It smelled exactly like someone had pulled out a loaf of just-baked bread from the oven. I'd never heard of that one before or a lot of the other scents, so I wonder where those Yankee fragrances came from. But for the price, you can't beat that for a large YC jar.


Some of the Yankee candles I bought last year were actually part of their Home Classics collection, which is sold in places like Target...same or similar scents, but different labels. I had others that I am not sure where they came from originally...but like you said, they also weren't normal Yankee store labels. I will say, though, that the ones I bought didn't have a very good throw, even though they smelled nice in the jar. I don't know if it was because they were department store label Yankees or if they were older and had lost some scent...not to say all the Yankees at TJM, Marshalls or HG would be the same...they could be fine.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

NightOwl32 said:


> View attachment 257735
> 
> Yankee Candle ' Campfire treats LG jar, pump ginger bark sm jar, salted caramel votive


This is a beautiful set up!


----------



## NightOwl32 (Aug 2, 2015)

Spookywolf said:


> Wanted to mention that I saw Yankee Candle large jars at TJMaxx for $13. They had labels I hadn't seen in the retail stores though, but some were really fragrant. The one I was most surprised by was called Warm Baked Bread. It smelled exactly like someone had pulled out a loaf of just-baked bread from the oven. I'd never heard of that one before or a lot of the other scents, so I wonder where those Yankee fragrances came from. But for the price, you can't beat that for a large YC jar.


Stopped into TJ Maxx last night, I've been wanting to find a baked bread scent after passing on a great one at a country antique place recently; too bad what I found wasn't exactly it. There was a Village candle called Warm Buttered Bread, but it smelled sour on cold sniff.
Something about it seemed almost rancid. Thanks for the heads up Spooky, I'll keep checking!


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

I just sprayed my pillows with Black Phoenix Trading Posts " L'Autunno" atmosphere spray from a couple years ago to give the house a more Autumn like feel. 
Fig Leaf, Patchouli, Black Tea and Bonfire Smoke, just fabulous! They say the Halloween update for this year should be any day now....waiting impatiently


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

Thinking about burning BBW pumpkin apple. It smells so good but I might hold on to it a little longer. It's sold out and the store was nice enough to hold me the last one when the candles went on sale last week. I'd like to have a back up before burning it. Maybe I'll burn cranberry pumpkin instead.


----------



## NightOwl32 (Aug 2, 2015)

Is pumpkin apple new this year? How does it compare to Heirloom pumpkin?


----------



## NightOwl32 (Aug 2, 2015)

I like pumpkin mixed w/spice, but usually not w/other fruit. Currently using YC Apple Cider melt cup, it's sorta spicy and tart.


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

Heirloom pumpkin is a spicy pumpkin and pumpkin apple is sweeter and less spicy. There is less pumpkin in pumpkin apple but it's a really nice combination. I'm currently burning cranberry pumpkin and I really like it. I don't detect any pumpkin but it's a nice bakery type candle.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I just lit my B&BW Vanilla Pumpkin Marshmallow candle this evening...omgoodness, it smells fantastic!! Now I am really wishing I had bought a bigger candle of this!! Love it!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

grim gravely said:


> Heirloom pumpkin is a spicy pumpkin and pumpkin apple is sweeter and less spicy. There is less pumpkin in pumpkin apple but it's a really nice combination. I'm currently burning cranberry pumpkin and I really like it. I don't detect any pumpkin but it's a nice bakery type candle.


I love Heirloom Pumpkin and Pumpkin Apple...but I have never seen a Cranberry Pumpkin, I don't think. I think I would like that, too, especially for the month of November!


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

Pumpkin apple is back in stock on BBW website and the candles are on sale 2 for $24 with a 20% off code.


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

Black Phoenix Trading Post Halloween update, no candles but lots of atmosphere sprays https://blackphoenixtradingpost.com/category/halloween-2015/
Also
Black Phoenix Alchemy Lab perfume oils http://blackphoenixalchemylab.com/halloween-2015/


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

Don't know what happened but my Bath and Body Works Pumpkin Pie candle went south about halfway through. The candle started out great and it seemed like every time I burned it, the scent faded a little more. Great scent but huge disappointment this year. I have two more pumpkin pie candle that I'm debating taking back for something else. This year has taught me not to buy multiples of candles until I try the scent first. I hate getting stuck with the same candle after knowing it's not great.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I am having this issue with some of the larger B&BW Fall pumpkin type scented candles I bought during the clearance sale...they smell good, at first, then they just fade. I was wondering if maybe it was because they were from last season...but if some of the new ones are doing it, too, who knows. I haven't lit my 3-wick Heirloom Pumpkin, yet...I hope that one keeps it's scent the whole time!! 

I still have my Pumpkin Pie candle...I was going to save it for around Thanksgiving...it's a mini, so maybe it will keep it's scent the whole time since it's a shorter burn time?? I'll be mad if it fades, too...these candles aren't cheap!

My Vanilla Pumpkin Marshmallow one was awesome, though...I should have just bought a bunch of those...


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

WitchyKitty said:


> I am having this issue with some of the larger B&BW Fall pumpkin type scented candles I bought during the clearance sale...they smell good, at first, then they just fade. I was wondering if maybe it was because they were from last season...but if some of the new ones are doing it, too, who knows. I haven't lit my 3-wick Heirloom Pumpkin, yet...I hope that one keeps it's scent the whole time!!
> 
> I still have my Pumpkin Pie candle...I was going to save it for around Thanksgiving...it's a mini, so maybe it will keep it's scent the whole time since it's a shorter burn time?? I'll be mad if it fades, too...these candles aren't cheap!
> 
> My Vanilla Pumpkin Marshmallow one was awesome, though...I should have just bought a bunch of those...


I had some candles that were purchased at semi-annual sale that hardly have any scent. I'm guessing it's the way the candles are being stored and many of them are stored without the lids on. I have to be picky this year if I'm going to get any sale candles during the next semi-annual sale. 
Candles fading out halfway has been a issue with many of my Bath and Body Works candles too. The strict return policy isn't helping with my candle buying either.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Well, the ones that are losing their scents for me are the mason jar medium sized ones...which the lids should have been screwed on. I wouldn't think they'd take them off to store them, but who knows. I just know I won't buy as many next time during the sale if they will all fade so quickly after first lighting...
I hope their candles aren't just suddenly going to be lower quality or something from now on.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I haven't ever hit the return limit. I didn't even know they had one until you guys brought it up...I usually just keep things, or exchange them if they haven't been used and I changed my mind for a different scent...unless the item is faulty, such as a soap that won't pump correctly. I don't think I've ever returned anything...


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

WitchyKitty said:


> Well, the ones that are losing their scents for me are the mason jar medium sized ones...which the lids should have been screwed on. I wouldn't think they'd take them off to store them, but who knows. I just know I won't buy as many next time during the sale if they will all fade so quickly after first lighting...
> I hope their candles aren't just suddenly going to be lower quality or something from now on.


I still had some good candles recently but have to watch the burn time. My Pumpkin Sugar Cookie candle made a complete wax pull (all the wax was liquid) during the first few burns. I never seen a complete wax pull in any candle before. Because of that, the candle's strength weaken towards the end. I try to keep my burn times well under four hours to avoid discoloring or weird burnt smells. When I'm doing everything right and the candle is still not performing like it should, I know it's the candle, not me. 
I had Pumpkin Pie going last night even though it stopped giving off any scent. Two people complimented how strong the candle smelled. When the candle was throwing very well, the same two people told me they couldn't smell anything.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

The candle I am burning right now keeps getting too much liquid wax to the point where the wick is nearly drowning. I have to keep dumping out some of the wax so the wick stays above the wax and lit. I don't know why it's doing this. It's just not burning right at all.


----------

